# Болты не предусмотрены природой...



## Александр_100 (8 Янв 2017)

Почему таки ничего более адекватного не придумали чем скрипить позвонки болтами? Вроде есть там разработки по поводу всяких дисков искусственных, но они не очень эффективны я так понимаю. А вроде в Китае читал где делали операцию, где вживили человеку живой диск кажется от донора что ли и вроде как успешно. Как не крути болты природой не предусмотрены в позвоночнике, в идеале все должно двигаться и почему медицина не развивается по этому пути? Толку от того что тебе постепенно скрутят все поясничные позвонки болтами не понимаю. Все равно это не лечение, а костыли. Вот если бы медицина могла убирать грыжи и не ограничивать подвижность позвонков при этом это был бы реальный прогресс. А Шурупы и в советское время вкручивали, только без гарантий типа!


----------



## Evpatiy (8 Янв 2017)

Александр_100 написал(а):


> Почему таки ничего более адекватного не придумали чем скрипить позвонки болтами?


Со временем природа так или иначе ограничивает подвижность нашего  позвоночника: дети гнуться где хотят,а взрослые где положено  .Так что костный блок это не так уж противоестественно . Визуально "выявить"  в толпе человеке с ТПФ практически невозможно ,даже если весь позвоночник "закреплен"( исправление сколиоза) Как говорит наш любимый доктор -Главное чтоб не болело.А ТПФ себя хорошо зарекомендовала.


----------



## Александр_100 (8 Янв 2017)

@Evpatiy, да вы правы, что дети гнуться где хотят, а взрослые где придется. Фактически это и есть старость. Т.е. ответ на вопрос что такое старость следующий: 1) Снижение подвижности тела, т.е. его окостенение постепенное. 2) Изменения на химическом, гормональном уровне и т.д. Замедление всех процессов.
Как бороться со вторым человечество еще не придумало. Если придумает, то это фактически элексир бессмертия будит. А как бороться с первым это же всем известно! Заниматься йогой, гимнастикой, растягивать организм, не давать ему окончательно сжаться, улучшать состояние тела, подвижности суставов. Люди сами виноваты. Они не хотят двигаться и заниматься своим телом. А еще кушают всякую гадость. Есть люди которые и в 90 лет могут сесть в позу лотоса и на шпагат. Мое мнение, что если человек и в 50 и в 70 будит гнуться как ребенок или близко к этому, то у него гораздо будит меньше или совсем не будит проблем с позвоночником. По этому я простив скрепления болтами позвоночника! Это УТОПИЯ! ЭТО костыли!  Но если адские боли, то просто нет другого выхода. Но если есть хоть малейший шанс приложить пускай титанические усилия к тому, чтобы вернуть подвижность позвоночника и тела это нужно сделать! Это очень трудно! Но это реально! Есть люди я знаю, я общался и видел снимки, которые сделали невозможно почти, они поставили себя на ноги. А расписаться и все свалить на то, что взрослые гнуться там где придется это проявления внутренней слабости человека.
А за ТПФ платят деньги и вроде как оно себя зарекомендовало, ну и ладно. А я за то, чтобы наука не стояла на месте ТПФ это не хороший способ лечения позвоночника это очевидно! Просто у людей которые мучаются от адских болей нет выбора, вот и все!
Кстати на пункт номер два тоже можно немножко повлиять. Я проверил это на себе. Апитерапия! Кстати там по моему 80-90% что-ли всех долгожителей типа пчеловоды как то так. Могу ошибаться с процентами.
Это нужно почувствовать просто. Нет апитерапия, она не избавляет от грыжи, чуда не будит. Но она настолько улучшает обменные и гормональные процессы в организме, я просто был удивлен. Она дает на какой-то момент ощущения тела лет на 20 моложе. Я в 34 чувствую себя в течении примерно месяца после апитерапии лет на 16. Это реально. Я это чувствую как начинается гнуться тело, работать суставы. Я за этот месяц делаю успехов в растяжке столько сколько потом за пол года.
Я ничего не имею против врачей и нейрохирургов! Я уважаю их профессию! Уважаю их труд! Без них многие люди бы так и существовали бы в аду или покончили бы жизнь самоубийством. Но если есть хоть малейшая возможность вернуть гибкость тела! ЭТО НУЖНО СДЕЛАТЬ! Эта болезнь не грип и не кашель она зарабатывается годами, и лечение от этого недуга будит тоже не год и не два, а может и больше.


----------



## Evpatiy (8 Янв 2017)

@Александр_100, любая терапия, лучше любой хирургии,- если только "динамика" есть положительная.А если нет? Есть ли смысл "бороться годами"? Еще хочется поспорить насчет "растяжки" и "гибкости" -вообщем развития не физиологичной подвижности  .Во многих случаях не она ли является причиной проблем ? Балерины и гимнастки "колечком складываются",многие и до "седых волос", -и при этом больше всех остальных " спиной" болеют.


----------



## Александр_100 (9 Янв 2017)

vikos33 написал(а):


> Медицина раньше, и медицина сейчас - две большие разницы. Из науки о здоровье - превратилась в учение о лечении болезней. Понятно: болезнь поражает весь организм, поэтому бесполезно лечить какую-то одну его часть.


Вот только эффективнее, чем скрутить позвонки болтами после удаления грыжи почему-то не придумали ничего? Вопрос к специалистам Почему? Разве не эффективнее было бы придумать способ который бы сохранял подвижность сиг ментов. Я знаю читал про исскуственные диски, но насколько я понял они не очень эффективны. Почему не придумали до сих пор например выращивать диски и вживлять людям, не знаю короче.  Я понимаю болтами не всегда позвонки скручиваю, но если диск разрушен, но только этот способ типа эффективный. Я думаю именно по этому люди до сих пор не верят в медицину, по тому, что не видят реально революции и прогресса. А то что там ножик стал более тонким и халаты красивые, много всякого оборудования, это не вызывает доверия. Главное одно. Шурупы и заветный кейдж у тебя в позвоночнике. А если еще этот кейдж нужно ставить не на два позвонка, а на три или четыре, то что тогда? Как гнуться та человек будит. А так бывает. Человек может в аварии побывал и там может сколько угодно дисков разрушится. А подвижность врачи позвоночника не научились до сих пор восстанавливать, по этому Боржоми пить я считаю рано! В этой области никакого прогресса, кроме того. что сами разрезы стали тоньше и при операции меньше тканей повреждают! Это и все достижения по сути! Также по прежнему врачи ответственности за операцию не несут! ПОЧЕМУ?


----------



## горошек (9 Янв 2017)

Александр_100 написал(а):


> Вот только эффективнее, чем скрутить позвонки болтами после удаления грыжи почему-то не придумали ничего?


А ещё эффективнее было бы какой-нибудь укольчик сделать, ну, прямо в диск допустим, чтоб он весь и восстановился сразу. И от рака уже пора укольчик придумать, да чтоб ни на что кроме раковых клеток не действовал больше. И генетику уже надо как-то подправлять. Но ОНИ противные, не придумывают чего-то... А вы сами-то что не стали придумывать? Кто не давал пойти в медицинский, засесть за науку, подкрепить на практике.... Почему-то только кто-то должен? Может всё таки: спасибо тем, кто хоть с шурупами, но как-то даёт людям шанс?


----------



## Александр_100 (10 Янв 2017)

горошек написал(а):


> Почему-то только кто-то должен? Может всё таки: спасибо тем, кто хоть с шурупами, но как-то даёт людям шанс?


Я не говорю, что медицина плохая. Да как есть так и есть, да людям ставят шурупы и избавляют от страдания, от мучения, это хорошо.
Я против высказываний о том когда говорят, что у нас 21 век типа и такой просвещенный у нас медицина ни то что раньше 30 лет назад. Да качество самих операций повысилось, более мелкие разрезы делают. Но сам принцип на глобальном уровне остался примитивным (те же шурупы). Доктора по прежнему не хотят брать на себя ответственность за операцию, больной подписывает, что доктор ни за что не отвечает. Вот по этому большинство людей и боятся операций, лучше я буду мучиться и лечиться консервативно, т.к. операция это не гарантия. А самое главное методы старые, ничего нового. А Китае между прочем пробовали пересаживать диски двум пациентам от доноров погибших. И там по моему лет 10 уже прошло и люди живут. Т.е. есть способы, нужно развивать.
Почему я именно этим не занимаюсь. Потому что я далек от медицины, у меня нет в роду медиков это не моя область. У нас все строители.



Evpatiy написал(а):


> Любая терапия, лучше любой хирургии,- если только "динамка" есть положительная.А если нет? Есть ли смысл "бороться годами"? Еще хочется поспорить насчет "растяжки" и "гибкости" -вообщем развития не физиологичной подвижности  .Во многих случаях не она ли является причиной проблем ? Балерины и гимнастки "колечком складываются",многие и до "седых волос", -и при этом больше всех остальных " спиной" болеют.


Я согласен все надо взвешивать. Одно дело лечь на операцию и скрепить два позвонка болтами. А если надо скручивать весь поясничный отдел? Тогда как? Да ты мучаешься со спиной, но ты ходишь своими ногами, да она обостряется по 4 раза в год. Ты фактически полу инвалид. Тяжести не поднимаешь, на машине ездить не можешь. Но если тебе скрутят почти весь поясничный отдел болтами будит лучше? Мне хирург сказал, что пока ходишь ходи, как ходить не сможешь так будим оперировать.
А балерины и гимнасты да это больные люди, не путайте это профессиональный спорт, там все инвалиды в конце концов. Конечно крайние не физиологичные растяжки это вредно. Но у современного человека подвижно ниже физиологической. Я считаю, что все суставы у всех взрослых людей должный работать как у детей - это не за рамками физиологического движения. Но мы ведем не правильный образ жизни и по этому болеем.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (10 Янв 2017)

А в строительном деле, есть революционные достижения?

Революция и эволюция, два процесса в одном направлении, но разными способами.
И уж где нельзя устраивать скачки и перевороты, так это в медицине.

Есть понятие целесообразности. Взять фиксацию. Природа фиксирует последний диск у большинства, так зачем мешать природе, ей помогать надо.
Или восстанавливаем подвижность в пораженном сегменте и получаем проблему с возрастом, поскольку соседние просто от возраста срастаются, а этот двигается как молодой, ломая соседние старые.
Или берем от трупа  пересаживаем и садим человека на постоянный приём иммунодепрессоров, что приводит к смерти пациента от ОРЗ с перерастанием в вирусную пневмонию.

Умираем-то не от боли в спине.
Вот с чем бороться надо!
А от боли, проще ЛФК научить и правильному поведению.


----------



## Александр_100 (10 Янв 2017)

@Доктор Ступин, в строительстве есть достижения? Ну дома научились выше строить? Научились сейсмостойкие дома строить.
1) Да природа фиксирует последние позвонки с возрастом я знаю, вообще с возрастом природа фиксирует весь почти позвоночник. Но вы не задумывались, что это не природа такая сякая, а люди не правильно живут. Есть же в конце концов йоги в Тибете в Индии, которые путем своей гимнастики, различных дыхательных практик могут жить дольше и иметь более подвижное и здоровое тело. И питание у них другое.
А мы сидим на своих офисных креслах, кушаем всякую гадость сплошные консерванты в супермаркете. И кстати вопрос о том человек травоядное животное или плотоядное он открыт! И потом говорим о том, что природа фиксирует два нижних позвонка с возрастом. А может мы не правильно живем?

2) Хорошо зафиксировать два нижних позвонка не проблема и на подвижности не сильно скажется и жить человек будит и радоваться. А что делать если нужно фиксировать шейные позвонки или в грудном отделе в тех местах где реально подвижность нужна и получается этот метод лечения уже не лечения фактически, а костыли. И толку что не будит болеть? Если твое тело не будит гнуться. Именно по этому люди до последнего пытаются победить все без операции, не у всех получается правда.

3) Вы говорите, что молодой подвижный сегмент сломает менее подвижные старые. Да я согласен логика в том есть. Понятно что система должна и стареть равномерно вся (система позвоночника), чтобы подвижность всех сегментов была пропорциональная. Но в том и  задача науки как создать или вырастить диски с разной степенью старости например, относительно возраста человека. Я понимаю, что это из области фантастики.
А РАЗВЕ ЗДЕСЬ НЕТ ПАЛКИ С ДВУМЯ КОНЦАМИ? Скрепление позвонков! Мы резко блокируем сегменты, а выше сегменты они еще двигаются они еще не такие старые, что срастись и получается происходит все рано тоже разрушение? Разве это не ЗЕРКАЛЬНО тоже самое относительно если бы какой-то из сегментов был более подвижный.

А) А даже давайте разберем это момент. Может даже там где сегмент будит двигаться пускай быстрее, но остальные тоже двигаются у них просто разные скорости, ускорения. Определяем разрушающую силу на позвоночник - она будит равна разнице подвижности сегментов правильно?
Б) Одни позвонки совсем не двигаются, другие двигаются - разрушающая сила больше - это очевидно, т.к. эта разница между стоячим совсем сегментом и подвижным. Причем чем выше это в позвоночнике относительно таза (неподвижность сегментов), тем больше разрушающая сила. Разве не такая физика?

4) Нет от трупа я не призываю брать диски, я понимаю, что это трудно наверное приживить такой диск. Но тем не менее у Китайцев вроде есть положительный опыт или я не все знаю. Может вы можете больше рассказать про это?

5) Сегодня он умирает от боли. А завтра он умрет от того, что постепенно перестанет двигаться. Когда это делаю в 60 лет - эту операцию. все понятно. А когда человеку 25, то ему бы лучше чтобы подвижность сохранилась. Т.к. как раз у молодого будит большая разрушающая сила, если одни позвонки хорошо работают, а другие вдруг болтами скрепили. Я прав?? А в 60 уже можно и скрепить и больше позвонков. А в 25 ему еще охота на гору лазить! Для каждого возраста должны быть свои виды операции!

Я понял вашу фразу и задачу медицины. Она в принципе отвечает одновременно на все вопросы и в тоже время выставляет еще больше вопросов.

_Умираем-то не от боли в спине.
Вот с чем бороться надо!
А от боли проще ЛФК научить и правильному поведению._

Только я хочу её дополнить, вам медработнику нельзя так пациентам говорить в открытую, пациенты сами это подразумевают и додумываю. Дополнение примерно такое:
И не важно при этом как пациент будит при этом двигаться. Даже если он попадет в инвалидное кресло (существует процент риска это понятно). ЕСЛИ У НЕГО НЕ БОЛИТ, ЗНАЧИТ ЗАДАЧА ВРАЧА ВЫПОЛНЕНА! Можно и умереть тихо спокойно и без боли и страдания!
Но вот именно по этому я и считаю, что достижение современно медицины в познании человека, умении ВЫЛЕЧИТЬ ЧЕЛОВЕКА, а не костыли дать ну просто НИЧТОЖНЫ! К большому сожалению!...

И еще возможно самое главная проблема здравоохрания. Это не мои слова, а слова тоже такого же врача как и вы, кто работает 40 лет с позвоночниками.
Раз это такая серьезная проблема и медицина не в состоянии ЭТО ВЫЛЕЧИТЬ, только дать КОСТЫЛИ. Вот простуду можно вылечить! А это нет!
Почему этой проблеме не уделяю почти никакого внимания в Школе детям. Этот мой знакомый доктор вообще считает, что примерно в 12-16 лет нужно проводит обследование всех детей. Исследовать биомеханику человека, выявлять проблемы и начинать с ними бороться. А самое главное каждый человек по итогам полного обследование должен получить ИНСТРУКЦИЮ по дальнейшей эксплуатации своего тела. Рекомендации фактически. Все люди разные и по росту и строению позвоночника и самое главное у всех разная степень жесткости тканей. У кого то жесткие ему можно заниматься тяжелой атлетикой, а кому-то нельзя, лучше заниматься гимнастикой например и т.д. В школе должен быть в 9,10,11 классе урок специальный, на котором детям будит это все объяснять и разбирать их инструкции по эксплуатации тела. И там не только позвоночник, но и другие органы, там тоже могут быть проблемы, возможно они от рождения. Для всего этого нужно создать целую СИСТЕМУ! ВЛОЖИТЬ ГОС. ДЕНЬГИ. И я уверен, что если постепенно создать правильную культуру жизни, таких глупых проблем с позвоночником сократится. Это повысит работоспособность нации и продолжительность жизни людей! А у нас в России мы не очень блещем количеством населения на ед. площади страны. А если вычесть алкашей, то вообще понятно, почему мы сидим на нефтегазовой игле, т.к. с учетом здоровья населения работать по большому счету НЕКОМУ! Вот у нас и собираются поднять пенсионный возраст, т.к. РАБОТАТЬ НЕКОМУ!


----------



## Evpatiy (10 Янв 2017)

Александр_100 написал(а):


> Я считаю, что все суставы у всех взрослых людей должный работать как у детей - это не за рамками физиологического движения. Но мы ведем не правильный образ жизни и по этому болеем.





Александр_100 написал(а):


> На вашем месте я бы также поступил, сделал бы операцию. Но у меня к сожалению проблема гораздо хуже. У меня надо болтами скручивать почти всю поясницу! А это уже не весело!


Есть замечательная "блогерша" Жанна Салос так вот у нее весь позвоночник болтами скручен и при этом никакого намека на "полу инвалидность " живет более чем полноценной жизнью со спортом итд ,вообще никакого дискомфорта не испытывает и двигается абсолютно свободно.Найдите ее VK,youtube,Instagram


----------



## Александр_100 (10 Янв 2017)

Evpatiy написал(а):


> Есть замечательная "блогерша" Жанна Салос так вот у нее весь позвоночник болтами скручен и при этом никакого намека на "полу инвалидность " живет более чем полноценной жизнью со спортом итд ,вообще никакого дискомфорта не испытывает и двигается абсолютно свободно.Найдите ее VK,youtube,Instagram



Ну круто что сказать! Это у неё огромный явно заряд сил и энергии чтобы жить.Как нибудь поищу. Но наверное не весь позвоночник буквально. Т.к. вы понимаете как вообще поворачивать тело? Что-то наверное двигается? И ограничений у нею наверное просто гора! И еще сколько ей лет? Она молодая поди? Надо поискать посмотреть.

У меня еще в шеи надо скручивать до кучи к спине, а иначе если скрутить только в спине в шеи будит люфтить постоянно. Вы не поверите я вправляю себе шею сам. Шею даже не трогаю. Исправляю смещение позвонков в пояснице гимнастикой. А если болты будут, то в шеи тоже. Доктор подтвердил, что везде надо!

А когда смещается в пояснице позвонок в шеи снижается кровоснабжение на 43%! Я делал диагностику на аппарате. Но там не просто его вправить, он должен двигаться, он компенсирует что-то там не знаю. Тело человек сложный механизм. Даже врачи не совсем его изучили, все взаимосвязано!

Нашел примерно понял. Я так и думал. У неё мега сколиоз. Либо смерть либо операция. Как жить дальше в таком состоянии понятно. Она хочет жить и может, она начала разгибаться в тазобедренных и коленных суставах. Они у неё будут работать на все 200% всю жизнь, понятно. И по максимум возьмут на себя всю подвижность тела! Но ограничения в жизни будут реально не слабые. И еще не известно сколько на проживет? Т.к. неподвижность позвонков это плохо всяко. Атрофируется огромное количество мышц в теле. У неё просто нет вариантов.
А теперь вот рассудите сами что делает йога????? Если улучшить подвижность суставов тазобедренных, это снимет частично нагрузку с пояснице? Логично? Растянуть ноги! И тогда спина будит и так прямая вы научитесь путем мышц и дополнительной подвижности в суставах держать спину прямо и это будит без операции. Но это сложно! А человек существо слабое и плачущее! Общая масса такие. Но не все!


----------



## Evpatiy (10 Янв 2017)

Александр_100 написал(а):


> На вашем месте я бы также поступил, сделал бы операцию. Но у меня к сожалению проблема гораздо хуже. У меня надо болтами скручивать почти всю поясницу! А это уже не весело!





Александр_100 написал(а):


> Ну круто что сказать! Это у неё огромный явно заряд сил и энергии чтобы жить.Как нибудь поищу. Но наверное не весь позвоночник буквально. Т.к. вы понимаете как вообще поворачивать тело? Что-то наверное двигается? И ограничений у нею наверное просто гора! И еще сколько ей лет? Она молодая поди? Надо поискать посмотреть.


Большая часть позвоночника ,точно не один отдел.На мой взгляд у нее полная свобода движений. Ее хирург говорил о незначительных ограничениях только в первые 2 года,пока сращение не достигло максимальной прочности.Насчет возраста  она не афиширует 20-30 лет.Молодая,да -таки  Вы тоже молодой)


----------



## Александр_100 (10 Янв 2017)

Этой девушке я могу посоветовать одно пусть крайне аккуратно бережет шею! Т.к. с таким количеством болтов компенсации для шеи нет. Она как медная проволока почти поломанная болтается на таком огромном фундаменте. Вероятность сломать просто сума шедшая. Как и тазобедренные суставы. Если она не будит заниматься перелом шейки бедра рано схватить может. Но эта такой человек явно, что она будит жить максимум, сколько сможет.


----------



## Evpatiy (10 Янв 2017)

Александр_100 написал(а):


> Нашел примерно понял. Я так и думал. У неё мега сколиоз. Либо смерть либо операция. Как жить дальше в таком состоянии понятно. Она хочет жить и может, она начала разгибаться в тазобедренных и коленных суставах. Они у неё будут работать на все 200% всю жизнь, понятно. И по максимум возьмут на себя всю подвижность тела! Но ограничения в жизни будут реально не слабые. И еще не известно сколько на проживет? Т.к. неподвижность позвонков это плохо всяко. Атрофируется огромное количество мышц в теле. У неё просто нет вариантов.
> А теперь вот рассудите сами что делает йога????? Если улучшить подвижность суставов тазобедренных, это снимет частично нагрузку с пояснице? Логично? Растянуть ноги! И тогда спина будит и так прямая вы научитесь путем мышц и дополнительной подвижности в суставах держать спину прямо и это будит без операции. Но это сложно! А человек существо слабое и плачущее! Общая масса такие. Но не все!


Может кто-нибудь из Докторов  наш спор рассудит или прокомментирует .Но истина скорее всего где то посередине)


----------



## Александр_100 (10 Янв 2017)

Evpatiy написал(а):


> Большая часть позвоночника ,точно не один отдел.На мой взгляд у нее полная свобода движений. Ее хирург говорил о незначительных ограничениях только в первые 2 года,пока сращение не достигло максимальной прочности.Насчет возраста  она не афиширует 20-30 лет.Молодая,да -таки  Вы тоже молодой)


Посмотрим интересно, что дальше будит. Поставлю заметку себе. Но все рано я сомневаюсь, что прямо ну полная подвижность будит. Все равно будит что-то как-то не так здорово.


----------



## Evpatiy (10 Янв 2017)

Александр_100 написал(а):


> Посмотрим интересно, что дальше будит. Поставлю заметку себе. Но все рано я сомневаюсь, что прямо ну полная подвижность будит. Все равно будит что-то как-то не так здорово.


в России менталитет такой ,люди не любят говорить о себе и "проблемах".

Я общался с теми ,кто делал операцию и живет  (12 и более лет с металлом). У них всё хорошо,это уже взрослые люди,у которых семьи.Некоторые работают на по настоящему "тяжелых"работах. И им вообще нет дела до того,чтобы рассказывать свою историю в интернете .
Очень жаль конечно ,потому что людям нужны ответы . А из-за того ,что все молчат ,порождается много мифов)))


----------



## Александр_100 (10 Янв 2017)

Evpatiy написал(а):


> в России менталитет такой ,люди не любят говорить о себе и "проблемах".
> 
> Я общался с теми ,кто делал операцию и живет  (12 и более лет с металлом). У них всё хорошо,это уже взрослые люди,у которых семьи.Некоторые работают на по настоящему "тяжелых"работах. И им вообще нет дела до того,чтобы рассказывать свою историю в интернете .
> Очень жаль конечно ,потому что людям нужны ответы . А из-за того ,что все молчат ,порождается много мифов)))



Поддерживаю на на все 100%!


----------



## Гарри (10 Янв 2017)

Александр_100 написал(а):


> Хорошо зафиксировать два нижних позвонка не проблема и на подвижности не сильно скажется и жить человек будит и радоваться. А что делать если нужно фиксировать шейные позвонки или в грудном отделе


При операциях на спине, шейный и тем более грудной отделы не являются проблемой уже много лет. Восстановление, результаты  и т.д. Все хорошо и отлично.
Страдальцев с шейным отделом и грудным, можно считать "счастливчиками". У кого поясница - считай попал. "Русская рулетка". 
Так что все как раз наоборот, самой сложной и до сих пор нерешенной проблемой остаются операции на поясничном отделе. Методик масса, ни одна не показывает отличных результатов. Поясничный отдел, самый неблагодарный, самый тяжелый и непредсказуемый. Как мне видится, в этом столетии проблема при поясничных операциях решена не будет Исключение пожалуй только фиксация L5-S1 передним доступом (при наличии показаний), т.к. у лиц старше 50 лет, это можно считать благополучным исходом дегенерации.
Уважаемый доктор Ступин и хирурги, поправьте меня если я не прав.


----------



## Александр_100 (10 Янв 2017)

Гарри написал(а):


> При операциях на спине, шейный и тем более грудной отделы не являются проблемой уже много лет. Восстановление, результаты  и т.д. Все хорошо и отлично.
> Страдальцев с шейным отделом и грудным, можно считать "счастливчиками". У кого поясница - считай попал. "Русская рулетка".
> Так что все как раз наоборот, самой сложной и до сих пор нерешенной проблемой остаются операции на поясничном отделе. Методик масса, ни одна не показывает отличных результатов. Поясничный отдел, самый неблагодарный, самый тяжелый и непредсказуемый. Как мне видится, в этом столетии проблема при поясничных операциях решена не будет Исключение пожалуй только фиксация L5-S1 передним доступом (при наличии показаний), т.к. у лиц старше 50 лет, это можно считать благополучным исходом дегенерации.
> Уважаемый доктор Ступин и хирурги, поправьте меня если я не прав.



Поддерживаю полностью вас на 100%.
Вот как раз я и мучаюсь и с шейным отделом и со всем поясничным. Если был бы была бы проблема  только с L5-S1. А у меня до L1 там проблема в пояснице. Плюс шея. Вот я и мучаюсь и на операцию меня не берут, я не настаиваю, но сказали ты ходишь, ходи, в ногу стреляет постоянно, жить тошно! Терпи, занимайся. Т.е. вот такие и страдают больше всего как я от этого, т.к. ты вроде еще ходишь, но....... АД в длинной перспективе, когда годами мучения! А консервативное лечение - это костыли, на месяц лечишься, месяц вроде неплохо, а потом опять. А ограничений масса, на машине ездить не могу, ребенка на руки тоже ни как. Ты вроде и Папа и вроде у тебя Сын. У папы вроде и джип, рыбалка, охота и т.д.  А когда в садике спрашивали у детей какое хобби у твоего папы? "Мой папа целыми вечерами и  выходные ползает по полу и вправляет себе позвонки"! - Это хобби мое. Но зато конечно это самый оригинальный ответ! Но от этого не смешно, а грустно!


----------



## Evenelf (10 Янв 2017)

Про прогресс. Помню (насколько это возможно и по рассказам) лет где то 15 назад как и сейчас болели люди с желудком (язвы). В больницы ложились, строгие диеты соблюдали, как прихватывало сильно но нет возможности в больницу идти (хоть и крайне опасно) новокаин из ампул пили. А лечили в больницах кроме диеты ещё чудо-порошком. На всех не хватало, к сожалению доставался избранным. А сейчас вот омепразол действительно стоит копейки. (Я не дословно я про суть). Мне кажется что со временем что то похожее и с ремикейдом будет.
Про эволюцию. Взять человека 10 000 лет назад и его к примеру внука/внучку. Полагаю образ жизни у них не сильно отличался. А если взять наших бабушек и Вас. Полагаю образ жизни существенно отличается. Появляются новые технологии, потребности. Вот сказали бы вы им лет 50 назад что появятся такие люди как мерчендайзеры)) А вот представьте программиста, бухгалтера. Весь день сидя, малоподвижный образ жизни, проблемы со спиной. А вот этого бы этого человека лет на 300 назад закинуть. Махал бы серпом да молотом, может и не болела бы спина. А если бы и болела то это несколько другой смежный вопрос с природой.
Про природу. Природой заложено что выживать будет сильнейший. Взять всю протяжённость истории. Всегда нужна была физическая сила, здоровье. Кто сильней и здоровей тот и стал нашим предком. Не было (слишком громко сказано но так звучит лучше) человека который был крайне слабым, болел и продолжал род, а если и был то таких было крайне мало по сравнению с настоящим временем. Это сейчас добавилось еще и "кто умней". 
За каких то 50-100 лет среда обитания человека круто изменилась. Человек просто не может эволюционировать и отрастить себе специальное место для сидения и для повторяющихся движений с приходом "конвейера". Вместе с тем сейчас формируется и растёт рынок людей нуждающихся в избавлении боли в спине. Рынок растёт и неминуемо появляется и растёт предложение, которое во многих случаях просто не развито для решения имеющихся проблем. Но со временем по тем же законам рынка будут находиться всё новые и новые способы решения проблемы боли в спине. Возможно эти способы будут далеко не природные как и винты в позвоночнике. Может изобретут сильное точечное обезболивание с низкой себестоимостью и с высокой степенью эффективности снятия боли, а это ведь путь меньшего сопротивления для избавления от боли. 
В такое время мы живём. Сидеть (и другие позы и движения) нам необходимо. Человек не может так быстро эволюционировать. Медицинская наука не успевает развиться для полного решения назревших проблем (или попасть в массы широкого использования). Надеюсь наши дети или хотя бы внуки будут лечить боль в спине "условной таблеточкой" как мы сейчас лечим ОРВИ.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (10 Янв 2017)

А как мы лечим ОРВИ?
Никак.
Само проходит.


----------



## Kuchirinka (10 Янв 2017)

Эхх, какая сказка на ночь! 
Вот бы и правда она былью стала!

Но чуть-чуть поспорю. 


Evenelf написал(а):


> А вот представьте программиста, бухгалтера. Весь день сидя, малоподвижный образ жизни, проблемы со спиной. А вот этого бы этого человека лет на 300 назад закинуть. Махал бы серпом да молотом, может и не болела бы спина.


Чего это обязательно серпом-то?!
Мож, бухгалтер и был бы счетоводом, а программист - нууу, не знаю, может, приказчиком каким или писарем. 
Природная предрасположенность к сидячему образу жизни, в общем. 


Evenelf написал(а):


> В такое время мы живём. Сидеть (и другие позы и движения) нам необходимо. Человек не может так быстро эволюционировать. Медицинская наука не успевает развиться для полного решения назревших проблем (или попасть в массы широкого использования). Надеюсь наши дети или хотя бы внуки будут лечить боль в спине "условной таблеточкой" как мы сейчас лечим ОРВИ.


Очень надеюсь, что нашим детям, внукам и правнукам ещё задолго до изобретения "волшебной" таблетки втемяшат в голову, что здоровьем вообще и спиной в частности нужно заниматься с раннего детства и до глубокой старости!

З.Ы. А ОРВИ таблетками не лечатся!


----------



## Evenelf (10 Янв 2017)

Я ведь более образно. 
Хотя всё же бывает что ОРВИ плавно перетекает в бронхит, отит или воспаление лёгких (или может тут изначально неправильно диагноз ставили а болело ведь просто горло) а там цефазолины, пенициллины. Даже элементарный насморк может перетечь в гайморит.
Возможно что то с иммунитетом, но тогда причина не в ОРВИ а в иммунитете и лечат действительно не инфекцию а иммунитет... хотя в поликлиниках специализируются в таких случаях на антибиотиках.
Так а чем лечится ОРВИ? Или более правильно ОРВИ пройдёт само (как насморк) а не пройдёт то придёт осложнение в виде бронхита а вот его то уже и нужно лечить?


----------



## Kuchirinka (11 Янв 2017)

Evenelf написал(а):


> Так а чем лечится ОРВИ?


Сон и обильное питьё.
Ну, при очень высокой температуре - жаропонижающее.


Evenelf написал(а):


> Хотя всё же бывает что ОРВИ плавно перетекает в бронхит, отит или воспаление лёгких


Бывает, да. Ну, так это и болезнь уже другая. Чего ж её заранее лечить-то? Может, её и не будет.
Применительно к спине, это всё равно, что удалить диск с протрузией и поставить металлоконструкцию. Так, на всякий случай. А то вдруг грыжа, секвестр, парезы...
Ну, это я так, образно.


----------



## Гарри (11 Янв 2017)

ОРВИ, бронхит и т.д. все это гораздо проще чем операции на поясничном отделе. Не о том говорите и не там. Есть куча терапевтических форумов, вам туда.
Заметьте, никто из врачей не прокомментировал проблему массовых провалов и несовершенства операций именно на поясничном отделе. Значит нечего сказать. И это не удивительно. Сотни институтов по всему миру, тысячи клиник, а результатов ноль. Все что сейчас имеем, просто современная копия технологий столетней давности + много техники. Прогресс в поясничной хирургии отсутствует...


----------



## Evpatiy (11 Янв 2017)

Гарри написал(а):


> ОРВИ, бронхит и т.д. все это гораздо проще чем операции на поясничном отделе. Не о том говорите и не там. Есть куча терапевтических форумов, вам туда.
> Заметьте, никто из врачей не прокомментировал проблему массовых провалов и несовершенства операций именно на поясничном отделе. Значит нечего сказать. И это не удивительно. Сотни институтов по всему миру, тысячи клиник, а результатов ноль. Все что сейчас имеем, просто современная копия технологий столетней давности + много техники. Прогресс в поясничной хирургии отсутствует...


Ну скорее всего хирурги просто сюда еще не "заглядывали"  чтобы прокомментировать.

Ну вот Уважаемый  мистер
*sherlok3000 *как вам пример? 6 лет еле ноги волокал,а после стабилизирующей операции на L5-S1 (не прошло месяца) По з часа собачек своих так "угуливает",что потом домой на руках нести приходится.Не успех?Я считаю успех! Но мнение нейрохирургов о проценте успешности и самочувствии пациентов и правда было бы очень интересно услышать.


----------



## leo1980 (11 Янв 2017)

Гарри написал(а):


> ОРВИ, бронхит и т.д. все это гораздо проще чем операции на поясничном отделе. Не о том говорите и не там. Есть куча терапевтических форумов, вам туда.
> Заметьте, никто из врачей не прокомментировал проблему массовых провалов и несовершенства операций именно на поясничном отделе. Значит нечего сказать. И это не удивительно. Сотни институтов по всему миру, тысячи клиник, а результатов ноль. Все что сейчас имеем, просто современная копия технологий столетней давности + много техники. Прогресс в поясничной хирургии отсутствует...



плюс минус но нет

общался с нейрохирургом на счет стабилизации и моих страхов
он говорил о том, что мои страхи правильны были бы лет так 20-30 назад, а сейчас риски уменьшились на порядок, и мол все равно мне рано говорить о операции.

как вариант было озвучены варианты  операции в 2 этапа (доступ живот/спина), малоинвазивная, стабилизация самих фасетов (только пробуют).

конечно это не прогулка, и есть риск


----------



## Evpatiy (11 Янв 2017)

leo1980 написал(а):


> плюс минус но нет
> 
> общался с нейрохирургом на счет стабилизации и моих страхов
> он говорил о том, что мои страхи правильны были бы лет так 20-30 назад, а сейчас риски уменьшились на порядок, и мол все равно мне рано говорить о операции.
> ...


На *youtube  паренек из Краснодара Максим Машков* выкладывал видео о восстановлении после тпф поясничного отдела (4-5,5-1) с первого дня  на протяжении одного года.Так же прекрасный результат.


----------



## La murr (11 Янв 2017)

Evpatiy написал(а):


> На *youtube  паренек из Краснодара Максим Машков* выкладывал видео о восстановлении после тпф поясничного отдела (4-5,5-1)с первого дня  на протяжении одного года.Так же прекрасный результат.


У меня 6-го февраля будет 4 года после операции (ТПФ L5-S1).
Всё замечательно!


----------



## Гарри (11 Янв 2017)

В вашем случае уважаемый Leo1980 насчет планирования операции думаю есть рациональное зерно.  Ваша ветка интересная, почти 100 стр., я давно уже догадываюсь что разного рода "хиропракты" и "кинезиотерапевты" вас слегка поддаивают (от слова доить). Рассказывают какие группы мышц еще проработать, какие еще выкрутасы поделать т .д. Вообще-то сами мануалы говорят, если лечение не помогло в первые 3-4 сеанса, дальше не поможет. Так и будете вечно "снимать блоки" со все новых и новых мыщц, пока не добегаетесь до конкретного листеза....


----------



## leo1980 (11 Янв 2017)

Гарри написал(а):


> В вашем случае уважаемый Leo1980 насчет планирования операции думаю есть рациональное зерно.  Ваша ветка интересная, почти 100 стр., я давно уже догадываюсь что разного рода "хиропракты" и "кинезиотерапевты" вас слегка поддаивают (от слова доить). Рассказывают какие группы мышц еще проработать, какие еще выкрутасы поделать т .д. Вообще-то сами мануалы говорят, если лечение не помогло в первые 3-4 сеанса, дальше не поможет. Так и будете вечно "снимать блоки" со все новых и новых мыщц, пока не добегаетесь до конкретного листеза....



я покинул когорту "хиропракты" и "кинезиотерапевты" т.к. в самом деле толку ноль в лучшем случае, а то и хуже. 
А вот "признанная" медицина во всех проявлениях, начиная физиотерапевтами и заканчивая блокадами приносит результат, вопрос что "консервы" до конца не решают вопрос. 
Так что да, двигаемся дальше.


----------



## Evpatiy (11 Янв 2017)

La murr написал(а):


> У меня 6-го февраля будет 4 года после операции (ТПФ L5-S1).
> Всё замечательно!


Ходите\стоите\сидите\на машине ездите\работаете и домашним хозяйством занимаетесь!Все верно?


----------



## La murr (11 Янв 2017)

Evpatiy написал(а):


> Ходите\стоите\сидите\на машине ездите\работаете и домашним хозяйством занимаетесь!Все верно?


И ещё много-много чего интересного делать могу!


----------



## Доктор Ступин (11 Янв 2017)

Гарри написал(а):


> ОРВИ, бронхит и т.д. все это гораздо проще чем операции на поясничном отделе. Не о том говорите и не там. Есть куча терапевтических форумов, вам туда.
> Заметьте, никто из врачей не прокомментировал проблему массовых провалов и несовершенства операций именно на поясничном отделе. Значит нечего сказать. И это не удивительно. Сотни институтов по всему миру, тысячи клиник, а результатов ноль. Все что сейчас имеем, просто современная копия технологий столетней давности + много техники. Прогресс в поясничной хирургии отсутствует...


0! Только тут на сайте за эти годы с полторы сотни прооперированных и работающих.
Прогресс понятие относительное. Прогресс с 1980 годом, оглушительный, а за последние 3 года, нет.
А через 10 лет, будет оглушительный.


----------



## leo1980 (11 Янв 2017)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> 0! Только тут на сайте за эти годы с полторы сотни прооперированных и работающих.
> Прогресс понятие относительное. Прогресс с 1980 годом, оглушительный, а за последние 3 года, нет.
> А через 10 лет, будет оглушительный.


мне нейрохирург рассказывал и показывал новый способ стабилизации, я может не до конца понял, но смысл в том что фиксируют фасеты, только фасеты. Сделали еще не много операций, но пока все ок. 

А так да, у нас в деревне, парикмахер, упала спиной и как итог 4 винта в пояснице, через месяц уже работала (не знаю сколько часов, но работала), через 2 месяца, это было на днях, я видел, как она лопатой снег убирает во дворе.


----------



## Evpatiy (11 Янв 2017)

La murr написал(а):


> И ещё много-много чего интересного делать могу!


Классно) А что касается ограничений каких-либо?Вот у  Вас по сроку сращение уже максимальную приобрело прочность.Врачи или Вы сами себе что нибудь запрещаете?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (11 Янв 2017)

> ...А так да, у нас в деревне, парикмахер, упала спиной и как итог 4 винта в пояснице, через месяц уже работала (не знаю сколько часов, но работала), через 2 месяца, это было на днях, я видел, как она лопатой снег убирает во дворе.....


Так Плющенко прыгает, выше лопаты со снегом.


----------



## La murr (11 Янв 2017)

Evpatiy написал(а):


> А что касается ограничений каких-либо?Вот у Вас по сроку сращение уже максимальную приобрело прочность...


Я давненько не делала контрольную МРТ... 


Evpatiy написал(а):


> Врачи или Вы сами себе что нибудь запрещаете?


Принцип разумности  © Доктор Ступин 
Как Вы, Evpatiy, уже поняли, местным врачам до меня дела нет - я в их понимании здоровая 
Так что, руководствуюсь вышеуказанным...


----------



## Georg_I (11 Янв 2017)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Так Плющенко прыгает, выше лопаты со снегом.


Федор Петрович, давно хотел спросить - читал, что Плющенко менял тазобедренный сустав, ему еще и на позвоночнике делали операцию?


----------



## La murr (11 Янв 2017)

Georg_I написал(а):


> ...Плющенко менял тазобедренный сустав, ему еще и на позвоночнике делали операцию?


Следили за происходящим - https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/21373/


----------



## Evpatiy (11 Янв 2017)

Georg_I написал(а):


> Федор Петрович, давно хотел спросить - читал, что Плющенко меня тазобедренный сустав, ему еще и на позвоночнике делали операцию?


Читал про него


Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Так Плющенко прыгает, выше лопаты со снегом.


Ну все -таки Евгений Плющенко не совсем обычный человек.Во первых у него уникальные сила воли и упорство, которые позволили ему выиграть все,что он выиграл.Во вторых уровень медицинского обслуживания который ему доступен для большинства Россиян все же недосягаем


----------



## Александр_100 (11 Янв 2017)

Evenelf написал(а):


> Про прогресс. Помню (насколько это возможно и по рассказам) лет где то 15 назад как и сейчас болели люди с желудком (язвы). В больницы ложились, строгие диеты соблюдали, как прихватывало сильно но нет возможности в больницу идти (хоть и крайне опасно) новокаин из ампул пили. А лечили в больницах кроме диеты ещё чудо-порошком. На всех не хватало, к сожалению доставался избранным. А сейчас вот омепразол действительно стоит копейки. (Я не дословно я про суть). Мне кажется что со временем что то похожее и с ремикейдом будет.
> Про эволюцию. Взять человека 10 000 лет назад и его к примеру внука/внучку. Полагаю образ жизни у них не сильно отличался. А если взять наших бабушек и Вас. Полагаю образ жизни существенно отличается. Появляются новые технологии, потребности. Вот сказали бы вы им лет 50 назад что появятся такие люди как мерчендайзеры)) А вот представьте программиста, бухгалтера. Весь день сидя, малоподвижный образ жизни, проблемы со спиной. А вот этого бы этого человека лет на 300 назад закинуть. Махал бы серпом да молотом, может и не болела бы спина. А если бы и болела то это несколько другой смежный вопрос с природой.
> Про природу. Природой заложено что выживать будет сильнейший. Взять всю протяжённость истории. Всегда нужна была физическая сила, здоровье. Кто сильней и здоровей тот и стал нашим предком. Не было (слишком громко сказано но так звучит лучше) человека который был крайне слабым, болел и продолжал род, а если и был то таких было крайне мало по сравнению с настоящим временем. Это сейчас добавилось еще и "кто умней".
> За каких то 50-100 лет среда обитания человека круто изменилась. Человек просто не может эволюционировать и отрастить себе специальное место для сидения и для повторяющихся движений с приходом "конвейера". Вместе с тем сейчас формируется и растёт рынок людей нуждающихся в избавлении боли в спине. Рынок растёт и неминуемо появляется и растёт предложение, которое во многих случаях просто не развито для решения имеющихся проблем. Но со временем по тем же законам рынка будут находиться всё новые и новые способы решения проблемы боли в спине. Возможно эти способы будут далеко не природные как и винты в позвоночнике. Может изобретут сильное точечное обезболивание с низкой себестоимостью и с высокой степенью эффективности снятия боли, а это ведь путь меньшего сопротивления для избавления от боли.
> В такое время мы живём. Сидеть (и другие позы и движения) нам необходимо. Человек не может так быстро эволюционировать. Медицинская наука не успевает развиться для полного решения назревших проблем (или попасть в массы широкого использования). Надеюсь наши дети или хотя бы внуки будут лечить боль в спине "условной таблеточкой" как мы сейчас лечим ОРВИ.



Не совсем с вами согласен!
1) _ Махал бы серпом да молотом, может и не болела бы спина._
Наберите в  интернете средняя продолжительность людей в разные времена. И все станет ясно. Люди в природной среде раньше и жили максимум до 30 лет. До 20 века практически средняя продолжительность жизни 20-30 лет. Вот вам и ответ. Тело начинает разваливаться в основном в 30 лет. А поскольку условия были тяжелые жизни, то они просто умирали раньше, чем успевали отхватить болезни которые сейчас у нас.
2) Не ужели вы верите в эволюцию в так таковую? Что человек от обезьяны? Я вот что-то сомневаюсь в этой теории, человека создали отдельным видом это не обезьяна, но и не за 7 дней как в религии - это тоже понятно.
3) _Рынок растёт и неминуемо появляется и растёт предложение_
Если государство этим не займется то все на что способен рынок это я думаю действительно изобрести сильное обезболивание, костыли в квадрате, полная утопия! Вот пример много наши нефтяные компании или там всякие крупные типа Саяношушенской электростанции, та же Булгария, вкладывают в технологии или хотя бы ремонт. По минимуму вкладывают! Выкачивают все и все. Так и тут. Вообще вы знаете, что все серьезные открытия было произведены в начале 20-го века в медицине в мире. Это когда ставили экспиременты на рабах и в СССР и в США. Жестоко? Да! Но зато какой прогресс. 
4) _Лечить боль в спине "условной таблеточкой" как мы сейчас лечим ОРВИ_
Ну и наивный вы человек..........
Не будит так ни когда, забудьте! Вы разве не заметили, что человек не может переплюнуть природу даже в 21 веке имея такие высокие технологии. Природа все рано окажется умнее. Природа это хаус! И там все законы с большим количеством цифр после запятой, не замечали. Даже те формулы, которые человек придумывает, они обычно описывают частные случаи, а описать всю систему парой невозможно, просто. По этому панацеи никогда не будит и от чего и 100% не бывает гарантии, мы только сможем приблизиться к этому, но все рано всегда останется доля погрешности. Даже земля там неравномерно как оказалось вращается и атомное время более точное и там секунду они добавляют типа.
Я думаю, более счастливо и правильно живут не те которые все пытаются просчитать и измерить, а те кто до всего, чего ему нужно доходя другими способами. Ну например те же Тибетские монахи или подобные культуры. Вон в Улан-Уде кажется сидит этот йог, и не тлеет толком уже сколько лет. Как вот это медицина объясняет? Ни как толком. Отклонение от принятых норм физики.


----------



## Evpatiy (11 Янв 2017)

Александр_100 написал(а):


> Не совсем с вами согласен!
> 1) _ Махал бы серпом да молотом, может и не болела бы спина._
> Наберите в  интернете средняя продолжительность людей в разные времена. И все станет ясно. Люди в природной среде раньше и жили максимум до 30 лет. До 20 века практически средняя продолжительность жизни 20-30 лет. Вот вам и ответ. Тело начинает разваливаться в основном в 30 лет. А поскольку условия были тяжелые жизни, то они просто умирали раньше, чем успевали отхватить болезни которые сейчас у нас.
> 2) Не ужели вы верите в эволюцию в так таковую? Что человек от обезьяны? Я вот что-то сомневаюсь в этой теории, человека создали отдельным видом это не обезьяна, но и не за 7 дней как в религии - это тоже понятно.
> ...


Ох любите вы порассуждать\пофилософствовать)))Прогресс он в том и есть,что после операций  люди быстрее встают и возвращаются "в строй" с наименьшими потерями,а то и без потерь .Так надо ли велосипед изобретать? Или лучше "наладить производство и внедрение" уже изобретенного?


----------



## Александр_100 (11 Янв 2017)

Evpatiy написал(а):


> Ох любите вы порассуждать\пофилософствовать)))Прогресс он в том и есть,что после операций  люди быстрее встают и возвращаются "в строй" с наименьшими потерями,а то и без потерь .Так надо ли велосипед изобретать? Или лучше "наладить производство и внедрение" уже изобретенного?



Это не скрываю люблю рассуждать. В этом есть плюс. В рассуждения и общениях парой приходят гениальные мысли иногда.
Я понимаю ваши рассуждения. Так и рассуждает фактически. Это прямо по армейски. Солдата ранили, солдата прооперировали, подлатали, солдат еще может сослужить службу прежде чем погибнем и развалится окончательно. Военная у нас медицина! Правильно? Самое просто проще отрезать и чтобы он еще немного протянул и главное выполнил боевую задачу. Люди рабы на земле это понятно! А вот когда ты солдат совсем не сможешь ходить и сядешь в инвалидное кресло, то тогда про тебя все забудут, все, ты никому не нужен. Сейчас конечно стало немного лучше с этим делом для инвалидов появились и лифты в домах и пандусы и многое другое. Но это не везде. Может в центре. А я вот живу на перефери и хожу по городу. Я могу сказать, что он не для колясочников, масимум для мамашек с колясками и все. Инвалидам наверное только в СОЧИ хорошо и все. 
Ну так вот. Военная медицина. А я пытаюсь донести, когда же все будит для человека? Когда же наконец мы перестанем быть просто "мясом"? Когда наконец мир изменится. Ведь ничего не изменилось со времен древних. Просто появись более изощренные средства убийства и все.

Когда будит хотя бы вот это???? И тогда те же солдаты будут гораздо здоровее чем сейчас! Раз мы не умеем больше ничего чем в крутить болтов в позвонки, тогда давайте предупреждать заболевания.

_И еще возможно самое главная проблема здравоохрания. Это не мои слова, а слова тоже такого же врача как и вы, кто работает 40 лет с позвоночниками.

Раз это такая серьезная проблема и медицина не в состоянии ЭТО ВЫЛЕЧИТЬ, только дать КОСТЫЛИ. Вот простуду можно вылечить! А это нет!

Почему этой проблеме не уделяю почти никакого внимания в Школе детям. Этот мой знакомый доктор вообще считает, что примерно в 12-16 лет нужно проводит обследование всех детей. Исследовать биомеханику человека, выявлять проблемы и начинать с ними бороться. А самое главное каждый человек по итогам полного обследование должен получить ИНСТРУКЦИЮ по дальнейшей эксплуатации своего тела. Рекомендации фактически. Все люди разные и по росту и строению позвоночника и самое главное у всех разная степень жесткости тканей. У кого то жесткие ему можно заниматься тяжелой атлетикой, а кому-то нельзя, лучше заниматься гимнастикой например и т.д. В школе должен быть в 9,10,11 классе урок специальный, на котором детям будит это все объяснять и разбирать их инструкции по эксплуатации тела. И там не только позвоночник, но и другие органы, там тоже могут быть проблемы, возможно они от рождения. Для всего этого нужно создать целую СИСТЕМУ! ВЛОЖИТЬ ГОС. ДЕНЬГИ. И я уверен, что если постепенно создать правильную культуру жизни, таких глупых проблем с позвоночником сократится. Это повысит работоспособность нации и продолжительность жизни людей! А у нас в России мы не очень блещем количеством населения на ед. площади страны. А если вычесть алкашей, то вообще понятно, почему мы сидим на нефтегазовой игле, т.к. с учетом здоровья населения работать по большому счету НЕКОМУ! Вот у нас и собираются поднять пенсионный возраст, т.к. РАБОТАТЬ НЕКОМУ!_


----------



## Доктор Ступин (12 Янв 2017)

Georg_I написал(а):


> Федор Петрович, давно хотел спросить - читал, что Плющенко менял тазобедренный сустав, ему еще и на позвоночнике делали операцию?


Путаете с Ягудиным!


----------



## Александр_100 (12 Янв 2017)

Я живу в новом квартале у нас в городе. У нас дома построены по новым нормам. Для инвалидов есть пандусы, лифты и т.д. В этом квартале живут такие люди, которые сами передвигаются на колясках, выходят гулять. Но их вот это погулять настолько ограничено этим маленьким кварталом, что даже обидно становится. Т.к. весь остальной город просто не приспособлен для этого. Да есть парки в городе. Но даже с этого квартала добраться он до парка не сможет самостоятельно к сожалению. Вот что плохо.


----------



## Natky (12 Янв 2017)

Александр_100, а вы сами то что умеете? Если установка винтов и стержней в позвоночник для вас является такой вот дурацкой фигнёй и никчёмным костылём. Я только после операции поняла насколько невероятно мастерство нейрохирургов, выполняющих подобные манипуляции. Меня лично "починили"  очень качественно, с каждым днём я становлюсь всё гибче, невзирая на зафиксированные L4-L5-S1. 
А насчёт обучения в школе. Как метко заметил Доктор Ступин не помню уже в какой теме - не понимает человек без боли. Пока не заболит, он не думает что может быть больно. Не думает, даже точно зная что она будет и видя перед собой пример. Что можно объяснить подросткам? Когда им даже о вреде курения талдычат десятки лет и пока результат не очевиден.

И мне очень печально, что вы так безграмотно пишете(( Ну не понимаю как так можно(( Вот если бы вас каждый раз при неправильном написании,  например, слова "будете" жалила пчела, то тогда бы вы наверняка писали без ошибок.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (12 Янв 2017)

Natky написал(а):


> И мне очень печально, что вы так безграмотно пишете(( Ну не понимаю как так можно(( Вот если бы вас каждый раз при неправильном написании,  например, слова "будете" жалила пчела, то тогда бы вы наверняка писали без ошибок.


Так это же для здоровья!


----------



## Evpatiy (12 Янв 2017)

Natky написал(а):


> И мне очень печально, что вы так безграмотно пишете(( Ну не понимаю как так можно(( Вот если бы вас каждый раз при неправильном написании,  например, слова "будете" жалила пчела, то тогда бы вы наверняка писали без ошибок.


Забавно,что форум ошибки-то подчеркивает по большей части)) Вот у меня глупый вопрос родился..Например если человек с ТПФ на льду подскользнулся и своим мягким или не очень местом приложился.Что делать?Ренген-контроль всякий раз??


----------



## Natky (12 Янв 2017)

Evpatiy написал(а):


> Забавно,что форум ошибки-то подчеркивает по большей части)) Вот у меня глупый вопрос родился..Например если человек с ТПФ на льду подскользнулся и своим мягким или не очень местом приложился.Что делать?Ренген -контроль всякий раз??


В первый год нужно быть очень осторожным, особенно в первые 6 месяцев. А потом в норме должен образоваться костный блок. Рентген только при каких-то серьёзных падениях, но его в таких случаях и без ТПФ назначают.


----------



## Evpatiy (12 Янв 2017)

Natky написал(а):


> В первый год нужно быть очень осторожным, особенно в первые 6 месяцев. А потом в норме должен образоваться костный блок. Рентген только при каких-то серьёзных падениях, но его в таких случаях и без ТПФ назначают.


Транспедикулярная фиксация мера дополнительная ,пока костный блок формируется. А  всегда ли он срастается?( вопрос наверное скорей к врачам) Ведь винт в губчатой кости разболтается через некоторое время


----------



## Natky (12 Янв 2017)

Evpatiy написал(а):


> Транспедикулярная фиксация мера дополнительная ,пока костный блок формируется. А  всегда ли он срастается?( вопрос наверное скорей к врачам) Ведь винт в губчатой кости разболтается через некоторое время


Я и написала что "в норме". Тут есть люди у которых это не происходило или костный блок нарастал очень медленно. 
В моём случае, например, при условии наличия двух кейджей и возраста за 40 лет, нецелесообразно удалять винты. Они мне и не мешают, и даже если удалить, на подвижности  это существенно не отразится, а  делать лишнее оперативное вмешательство нет никакого желания.


----------



## Evpatiy (12 Янв 2017)

Natky написал(а):


> Я и написала что "в норме". Тут есть люди у которых это не происходило или костный блок нарастал очень медленно.
> В моём случае, например, при условии наличия двух кейджей и возраста за 40 лет, нецелесообразно удалять винты. Они мне и не мешают, и даже если удалить, на подвижности  это существенно не отразится, а  делать лишнее оперативное вмешательство нет никакого желания.


Вот это пожалуй единственно реальный "подводный камень" который внушает опасения "что если не схватится" Ведь одни только болты рано или поздно "устанут"


----------



## Natky (12 Янв 2017)

Наверное это не совсем подводный камень, это индивидуальная особенность организма. Если плохо заживают ранки, долго проходят синяки, или долго срастаются сломанные кости (если конечно был подобный опыт, к счастью не все что-то ломали себе), то это повод допустить что и в позвоночнике дело может затянуться.


----------



## Александр_100 (13 Янв 2017)

Natky написал(а):


> Александр_100, а вы сами то что умеете? Если установка винтов и стержней в позвоночник для вас является такой вот дурацкой фигнёй и никчёмным костылём. Я только после операции поняла насколько невероятно мастерство нейрохирургов, выполняющих подобные манипуляции. Меня лично "починили"  очень качественно, с каждым днём я становлюсь всё гибче, невзирая на зафиксированные L4-L5-S1.
> А насчёт обучения в школе. Как метко заметил Доктор Ступин не помню уже в какой теме - не понимает человек без боли. Пока не заболит, он не думает что может быть больно. Не думает, даже точно зная что она будет и видя перед собой пример. Что можно объяснить подросткам? Когда им даже о вреде курения талдычат десятки лет и пока результат не очевиден.
> 
> И мне очень печально, что вы так безграмотно пишете(( Ну не понимаю как так можно(( Вот если бы вас каждый раз при неправильном написании,  например, слова "будете" жалила пчела, то тогда бы вы наверняка писали без ошибок.



1) Былой гибкости все рано не будит  - это факт. Будит хорошо, если не разрушатся выше лежащие диски. Все от вас будит завесить. И вообще понятие гибкости это относительно. Кому сколько надо. Кому-то сесть на стул и встать и все больше не нужно. А лично я сохранения позвоночника в работоспособном состоянии - согласитесь это лучше чем фиксация в любом случаи. Но к сожалению наука в этой области еще пока не далеко ушла. Вам скрепили не так много позвонков. В моем случаи например нужно крепить в два раза больше. По этому тут ситуации разные у всех. Много случаев, когда скрепят и может человек живет и год и 7 лет, а потом все рано вылетать начинают дальше позвонки. Я считаю, считаю, что человек который докатился в своей жизни до такой операции, абсолютно не умеет слышать собственно тело! И самое главное он возможно никогда не научится, т.к. операция делает медвежью услугу. Вы живете со своим телом на разных планетах вот и все.
2) По поводу школы. Плохо школьникам объясняете!!!! Я бы знаете как про курение объяснял. У меня бы школьники практику в хосписе проходили бы где лежат умирающие больные. Школьники бы помогали за ними ухаживать. Показывал по больше бы таких всяких интересных вещей. И я думаю это бы реально добавило бы трезвости молодым людям. Образование надо нормальное. Надо не к ЕГ готовить в старших классах, а к жизни. А про жизнь в школе ни одного предмета НЕТ!
3) Не вижу тут никаких проблем. Люди и более серьезные ошибки делают, людям свойственно ошибаться. К тому же не всем определенные знания даются. Просто все люди разные. И ошибки в русским языке совершенно не являются показателем ума человека. Ум вообще понятие относительное. Всего знать не получится. Все мы что-то не знаем и в чем-то не разбираемся. Вы не исключение.



Evpatiy написал(а):


> Вот это пожалуй единственно реальный "подводный камень" который внушает опасения "что если не схватится" Ведь одни только болты рано или поздно "устанут"


Скорость срастание позвонков это индивидуально!



Evpatiy написал(а):


> Транспедикулярная фиксация мера дополнительная ,пока костный блок формируется. А  всегда ли он срастается?( вопрос наверное скорей к врачам) Ведь винт в губчатой кости разболтается через некоторое время


Хороший вопрос! И если у вас такой организм что кости долго срастаются, то что произойдет раньше, винт разболтается или позвонки срастутся.
А еще такое бывает, что когда срастаются позвонки вокруг образуются такие острые шипы, забыл как называются и тогда говорят это похлеще грыжи ощущения!


----------



## Evpatiy (13 Янв 2017)

Александр_100 написал(а):


> Хороший вопрос! И если у вас такой организм что кости долго срастаются, то что произойдет раньше, винт разболтается или позвонки срастутся.
> А еще такое бывает, что когда срастаются позвонки вокруг образуются такие острые шипы, забыл как называются и тогда говорят это похлеще грыжи ощущения!


краевые костные остеофиты


La murr написал(а):


> И ещё много-много чего интересного делать могу!


Еще глупый вопрос,даже два. 1-вы можете  плавать на животе?  2-Коньки\ролики ,велосипед и лыжи остались для вас доступными?


----------



## La murr (13 Янв 2017)

Evpatiy написал(а):


> Еще глупый вопрос,даже два. 1-вы можете  плавать на животе?  2-Коньки\ролики ,велосипед и лыжи остались для вас доступными?


Я ничем не отличаюсь от здоровых.
Плаваю, как угодно, давно.
На роликах каталась летом, но не моё это - не нравится.
Велосипед - легко!
Лыжи - не богата нынешняя зима на снег...


----------



## Evpatiy (13 Янв 2017)

La murr написал(а):


> Я ничем не отличаюсь от здоровых.
> Плаваю, как угодно, давно.
> На роликах каталась летом, но не моё это - не нравится.
> Велосипед - легко!
> Лыжи - не богата нынешняя зима на снег...


Спасибо большое за ответы)Пусть так оно и продолжается!


----------



## Александр_100 (14 Янв 2017)

La murr написал(а):


> Я ничем не отличаюсь от здоровых.
> Плаваю, как угодно, давно.
> На роликах каталась летом, но не моё это - не нравится.
> Велосипед - легко!
> Лыжи - не богата нынешняя зима на снег...



Женщинам проще, особенно если они собираются жить потихоньку, как среднестатистический городской человек.
А мужчине в этом плане хуже. Т.к. вопросы нужно задавать не такие.
1) До пола руками с прямыми ногами достаете? Вообще должны доставать, т.к. это больше от тазобедренных суставов зависит.
2) Упражнение мостик можете делать?
3) Грузить спину каким весом можно? 50 кг мешки с цементом таскать можно? Не к вам вопрос к сожалению.
4) Не ужели совсем совсем не ощущается ни грамма потеря гибкости? Или вы просто не пробовали гнуться?
5) А МРТ я бы сделал через 3 года наверное уже, чтобы посмотреть как там выше лежащие позвонки! Тут физика понятная, ни чего не куда не попрешь, следующий свободный позвонок после скрепленных встает под большую нагрузку - это 100%. Элементарная физика.
6) А бегать возможно после такой операции? Очень мечтаю заняться "Скайраннингом" (бег по горам). Грыжи не дают.
7) А с 30 кг рюкзаком в поход можно? Очень хочу! Грыжи не дают!
8) А еще люблю на джипе по тайге, на охоту и рыбалку, по таким дорогам, где только направление и когда едешь, то тебя там на сиденье ну просто на раскоряку по кочкам.
9) А копать лопатой можно землю на даче?


Я не написал ничего из разряда не обычного? Правда? Вроде Доктор Ступин про умеренность говорил. Т.е. жить можно но в рамках умеренного. Жаль что практически никто ничего не рассказывает на этом форуме про то как они живут с этими железками. Рассказывают в основном те кто мучается.
Жить умеренно или без фанатизма. А где та грань фанатизма???? То что я перечислил это уже все фанатизм за предельный? Или нет? Т.к. я могу и по круче написать идеи как провести отпуск. Прыгать с парашута, летать на дельтаплане например и т.д. Но это лишнее я думаю.
Просто получается если всего выше перечисленного делать не возможно после операции, тогда толку лично для меня от этой операции. Жить по тихоньку, без фанатизма можно привыкнуть и с болячкой. Но это не интересно это факт.
Плавание, велосипед, лыжи, ролики - это я и так без проблем!



Evpatiy написал(а):


> краевые костные остеофиты


Да я про них. Не хорошая штука такая говорят.



Evpatiy написал(а):


> Вот это пожалуй единственно реальный "подводный камень" который внушает опасения "что если не схватится" Ведь одни только болты рано или поздно "устанут"


Тут даже не такой вопрос. Сколько грузить можно кг на спину? Какая прочность болтов, или сросшихся позвонков? Вообще из тех кто делал операции такие, такие вопросы задавал? Или у них просто болит и им вообще глубоко плевать на все, лишь бы устранили адские боли.


----------



## La murr (14 Янв 2017)

Александр_100 написал(а):


> ...вопросы нужно задавать не такие.
> 1) До пола руками с прямыми ногами достаете? Вообще должны доставать, т.к. это больше от тазобедренных суставов зависит.
> 2) Упражнение мостик можете делать?
> 3) Грузить спину каким весом можно? 50 кг мешки с цементом таскать можно? Не к вам вопрос к сожалению.
> ...


Александр, отвечу на Ваши вопросы:
1. Нагибаюсь вперёд, достаю до пола руками, ноги прямые. Без труда.
2. Ради интереса встала на "мостик" - ап, реально!
3. Ну, мешок весом 50 кг. мне действительно поднимать не приходится.
4. Потерю гибкости я не ощущаю. Единственное, осознанно стараюсь не выполнять скручивающих движений.
Но не потому, что не могу. Доктор не рекомендовал.
5. Судя по тому, что чувствую я себя хорошо, с распределением нагрузки на соседние позвонки всё не так печально, как Вы себе представляете. Я понимаю, что моё самочувствие напрямую зависит в большей степени от моего поведения, поэтому провокационных действий не предпринимаю.
6. Я бегаю - не столь масштабно, как скайраннеры, конечно.
А Вы оцените свои возможности реально:






Осилите? Для того, чтобы заниматься скайраннингом, нужно быть в отличной физической форме.
7. В поход - не проблема. Рядом родное сильное мужское плечо.
8. Неплохо "раскорячить" могут и в общественном транспорте, поверьте на слово. 
9. Вы, я читала, большой любитель дачно-огородных работ. А я копкой земли, честно скажу, давно не занимаюсь. Но если учесть то, что на работе приходится и снег убирать, и траву косить - я справляюсь самостоятельно.


Александр_100 написал(а):


> Вообще из тех кто делал операции такие, такие вопросы задавал? Или у них просто болит и им вообще глубоко плевать на все, лишь бы устранили адские боли


Подозреваю, Александр, что Вам даже и не снилось, какие страшные боли бывают!
И слава Богу!
Есть ситуации, когда операцию проводят по экстренным показаниям.
В моём случае было именно так, выбирать не приходилось.
Спасибо моему нейрохирургу, спасибо врачам и жителям этого форума за помощь в восстановлении - я живу полноценной жизнью.
Чего и Вам искренне желаю!


----------



## Александр_100 (14 Янв 2017)

La murr написал(а):


> Александр, отвечу на Ваши вопросы:
> 1. Нагибаюсь вперёд, достаю до пола руками, ноги прямые. Без труда.
> 2. Ради интереса встала на "мостик" - ап, реально!
> 3. Ну, мешок весом 50 кг. мне действительно поднимать не приходится.
> ...



Спасибо, что ответили!
Хочу пояснить.
По поводу бега в горы. Я думаю, что я бы с мог. В том то и дело, что энергии у меня очень много, а вот проблемы с позвоночником ограничивают все.
Даже с со своей проблемой, я продолжаю летом ходить пешком в горы. Подняться на 3000 м это для меня не проблема. Летом 2016. г лазил.
Да я знаю про что выговорите, про адские боли и про срочную операцию. Совсем не выносимого состояния у меня нет. Но есть довольно близко к этому. И это тебя ограничивает постоянно. Но жить типа можно. Операция не показана типа и таких тут много. Люди мучаются, но живут.
У вас да, сделали операцию без вариантов и все!


----------



## Evpatiy (14 Янв 2017)

Александр_100 написал(а):


> Женщинам проще, особенно если они собираются жить потихоньку, как среднестатистический городской человек.
> А мужчине в этом плане хуже. Т.к. вопросы нужно задавать не такие.
> 1) До пола руками с прямыми ногами достаете? Вообще должны доставать, т.к. это больше от тазобедренных суставов зависит.
> 2) Упражнение мостик можете делать?
> ...


Далась Вам эта гибкость,"мостики" и т.п. Такое ощущение складывается,что Вы целыми вечерами на коврике для йоги  в узел себя завязываете, тем самым свою "нестабильность" только усугубляя. Гибкость она для цирковых артистов важна, гимнастов и балерин. Мне вот абсолютно не интересно может ли девушка с ТПФ встать на "мостик", т.к не понимаю зачем?? Ребенка она на руки поднимает, значит и коляску тоже. Из  всех вопросов, я только про бег соглашусь, только не по горам, а за "маршруткой".


----------



## Александр_100 (14 Янв 2017)

Evpatiy написал(а):


> Далась Вам эта гибкость,"мостики" и т.п. Такое ощущение складывается,что Вы целыми вечерами на коврике для йоги  в узел себя завязываете, тем самым свою "нестабильность" только усугубляя. Гибкость она для цирковых артистов важна, гимнастов и балерин. Мне вот абсолютно не интересно может ли девушка с ТПФ встать на "мостик", т.к не понимаю зачем?? Ребенка она на руки поднимает, значит и коляску тоже. Из  всех вопросов, я только про бег соглашусь, только не по горам, а за "маршруткой".



1) Как зачем гибкость? Вы знаете что такое старость? Есть два параметра основных старости. 
а) Это гибкость и подвижность суставов. Она снижается с возрастом и организм обязательно нужно растягивать, ВСЕМ! Увеличивая подвижность тела, тем самым можно продлить себе жизнь!
б) Снижение на уровне химии, гормонов, биопроцессов - они снижаются. С этим сложнее элексир молодости не изобрели. Хотя я на себе проверил апитерапия способна немного улучить процессы.
Естественно если гнуться без меры, то нестабильность будит увеличиваться. Но я сколько занимаю и уже пришел к выводу, что я больше увеличиваю нестабильность от автомобиля, чем от гимнастики. По этому я пока хожу пешком.

_Из  всех вопросов, я только про бег соглашусь, только не по горам, а за "маршруткой"_

Получается вы считаете, что все остальное нельзя в принципе после операции, кроме бега за маршруткой?
Печально, что сказать. Я при сегодняшнем своем нехорошем состоянии могу в горы пешком ходить, правда это довольно трудно. Но могу.  В том то и дело, что для всех понимание положительного результата разное. Я говорю. Жить так, что ну максимом бег за маршруткой - это верх твоих физических возможностей, больше нельзя, т.к. ограничения из-за скрепления позвонков - для МЕНЯ ЭТО НЕ ЖИЗНЬ! Я и без операции так живу практически. Вот в чем вопрос. Хочется нормальных примеров, где мужикам делали операции скрепляли ну скажем по 3-4 позвонка в пояснице и как они живут? Работа какая у них? Статистику провести, какие риски и ограничения будут?
А мостик  и не только - многие асаны - это показатель здоровья тела. Без фанатизма разумеется! Ноги за голову не надо забрасывать и др. Но руки в замок за спиной должны сходиться - это обязательно.

Все проблемы в старости после 60 лет - это как раз гибкость. Я имею ввиду что начинается творится у людей с суставами. Артриты, артрозы и т.д. Вы знаете почему у пожилых ломается часто шейка бедра? Потому, что тазобедренные суставы не вращаются практически. А вы наберите есть йоги которые и в 90 лет гнуться как мы не гнемся в 20 лет. На сколько они живут в гармонии со своим телом. И насколько мы живем просто как на разных планетах. Мы не слышим свое тело. Нас этому никто не учит. Нас в школе и институте, техникуме чему только не учат, просто кошмар! Только нет самого главного предмета и преподавателей на это. Предмет называется ЖИЗНЬ БЕЗ БОЛЬНИЦЫ, АПТЕКИ и т.д. Вот этот предмет важнее всяких ЕГ и т.п. Но чтобы такой предмет создать, нужно не мало потрудиться! Но о таком пока даже речи нет просто нигде!


----------



## La murr (14 Янв 2017)

Александр_100 написал(а):


> Хочется нормальных примеров, где мужикам делали операции скрепляли ну скажем по 3-4 позвонка в пояснице и как они живут? Работа какая у них? Статистику провести, какие риски и ограничения будут?


ЗАЧЕМ?
Конкретно для Вас, в чём смысл приведения подобных примеров?
У Вас всё будет по-другому!
Для примера: оперировалась с другой женщиной в одном центре, диагноз один в один, нейрохирург - один на двоих, рекомендации/назначения - одинаковые.
Про меня - всё в моей теме.
Женщина ускорила события и через два месяца таскала 20-литровые лейки на садовом участке.
Ну, и?
Да, у меня всё хорошо, у неё - рецидив и до сих пор всё неблагополучно.
Вывод: всё очень и очень индивидуально, а во многом зависит от Вас же...
Ибо даже при виртуозно выполненной операции испортить всё - дело плёвое!


----------



## леха85 (14 Янв 2017)

по поводу поднять перенести ,что-то тяжелое, штанга 170 кг приседания, 150 кг от груди ну и гирьки разные по мелочи. друг фанатик железного спорта, после тпф сейчас с такими весами работает. Понятно ,что грань разумности в приседаниях, где-то далеко , но там не объяснить. Если вы раньше поднимали 50кг ,которые Вам куда-то надо перенести, то и потом поднимете, но нужно помнить , что вся остальная спина новой не стала и в любой момент мементо море в соседних позвонках которые также разрушались, когда еще был якобы здоровый позвоночник


----------



## La murr (14 Янв 2017)

Александр_100 написал(а):


> Все проблемы в старости после 60 лет - это как раз гибкость. Я имею ввиду что начинается творится у людей с суставами. Артриты, артрозы и т.д. Вы знаете почему у пожилых ломается часто шейка бедра? Потому, что тазобедренные суставы не вращаются практически. А вы наберите есть йоги которые и в 90 лет гнуться как мы не гнемся в 20 лет. На сколько они живут в гармонии со своим телом


Для того, чтобы в старости иметь фантастическую гибкость, Александр, нужно заниматься собой всю жизнь.
И, хоть я и не пессимист, до старости ещё дожить нужно. 
А у Вас, как в том анекдоте:
"Доктор, я смогу после операции играть на скрипке?"
"Конечно, сможете!"
"Странно... А до операции не мог!"
Я до операции руки в замок за спиной не складывала, и сейчас не складываю. 
И нисколько от этого не страдаю.

Общие рассуждения, в которые Вы пускаетесь, непродуктивны.
В роли популяризатора методов правильного отношения к позвоночнику лично я Вас не вижу - для этого нужно иметь собственный положительный опыт и обладать определёнными знаниями.


----------



## Александр_100 (14 Янв 2017)

La murr написал(а):


> ЗАЧЕМ?
> Конкретно для Вас, в чём смысл приведения подобных примеров?
> У Вас всё будет по-другому!
> Для примера: оперировалась с другой женщиной в одном центре, диагноз один в один, нейрохирург - один на двоих, рекомендации/назначения - одинаковые.
> ...


Поддерживаю полностью!


леха85 написал(а):


> по поводу поднять перенести ,что-то тяжелое, штанга 170 кг приседания, 150 кг от груди ну и гирьки разные по мелочи. друг фанатик железного спорта, после тпф сейчас с такими весами работает. Понятно ,что грань разумности в приседаниях, где-то далеко , но там не объяснить. Если вы раньше поднимали 50кг ,которые Вам куда-то надо перенести, то и потом поднимете, но нужно помнить , что вся остальная спина новой не стала и в любой момент мементо море в соседних позвонках которые также разрушались, когда еще был якобы здоровый позвоночник


Это понятно, что остальная спина как была, так и осталась.


----------



## Evpatiy (14 Янв 2017)

Александр_100 написал(а):


> 1) Как зачем гибкость? Вы знаете что такое старость? Есть два параметра основных старости.
> а) Это гибкость и подвижность суставов. Она снижается с возрастом и организм обязательно нужно растягивать, ВСЕМ! Увеличивая подвижность тела, тем самым можно продлить себе жизнь!
> б) Снижение на уровне химии, гормонов, биопроцессов - они снижаются. С этим сложнее элексир молодости не изобрели. Хотя я на себе проверил апитерапия способна немного улучить процессы.
> Естественно если гнуться без меры, то нестабильность будит увеличиваться. Но я сколько занимаю и уже пришел к выводу, что я больше увеличиваю нестабильность от автомобиля, чем от гимнастики. По этому я пока хожу пешком.
> ...


Ой не думаю я,что потеря гибкости -это основная проблема для пожилых людей. Тк люди умирают от инсульта или от онкологии в большинстве своем .И мы с Вами чисто статистически умрем от тех же причин с наибольшей долей вероятности . Что касается примеров -знаю лично такого "дядьку" 45 лет. около 10 лет с металлом  6 "винтов" работает на стройке -стрижет арматуру  на "гильотине" У него даже интернета дома нет,чтобы сюда написать.Дом кстати тоже сам построил большей частью.



леха85 написал(а):


> по поводу поднять перенести ,что-то тяжелое, штанга 170 кг приседания, 150 кг от груди ну и гирьки разные по мелочи. друг фанатик железного спорта, после тпф сейчас с такими весами работает. Понятно ,что грань разумности в приседаниях, где-то далеко , но там не объяснить. Если вы раньше поднимали 50кг ,которые Вам куда-то надо перенести, то и потом поднимете, но нужно помнить , что вся остальная спина новой не стала и в любой момент мементо море в соседних позвонках которые также разрушались, когда еще был якобы здоровый позвоночник


а у него какой отдел зафиксирован?


----------



## Александр_100 (14 Янв 2017)

La murr написал(а):


> Для того, чтобы в старости иметь фантастическую гибкость, Александр, нужно заниматься собой всю жизнь.
> И, хоть я и не пессимист, до старости ещё дожить нужно.
> А у Вас, как в том анекдоте:
> "Доктор, я смогу после операции играть на скрипке?"
> ...


Руки в замок - это просто пример гибкости. Но очень показательный. Поймите не обязательно, чтобы тело гнулось там запредельно. Вы гимнастику и йогу воспринимаете как человека сидящего на шпагате или в позе лотоса. Это не обязательно. Но гибкость в любом возрасте должна быть очень близка к гибкости ребенка лет 10 не занимающегося гимнастикой. И тогда тело будит намного лучше себя чувствовать. Я это уже проверил частично.
Своего огромного опыта у меня нет пока. Пока только есть небольшие победы. Но есть люди которые без операции победили эту болезнь. Хотите пример? Самый популярный - это МАСТЕР ШИВА - набираете в интернете там есть у него страница и видео много. Вячеслав Орлов - этот человек стал йогом, но он вылечил совой позвоночник, хотя он не ходил и у него отнялась нога. Ему говорили срочно оперировать! Но он сделал практически не реальное. Почитайте - это очень интересно. Он не выдуманный персонаж. Он реальный человек - бывший учитель физкультуры.
Возможности человека они огромные просто! Мы просто не умеем их использовать!
Если когда-нибудь у меня будит положительный опыт, я обязательно напишу сюда!


----------



## леха85 (14 Янв 2017)

Evpatiy написал(а):


> а у него какой отдел зафиксирован?


поясница , конкретные позвонки не знаю, он сам не знет, что у него там, его починили и хорошо. Вроде как не один уровень, потому, что шов около 10-15 см . У него все быстро случилось ,не успел ощутить все прелести консервации , острая боль, скорая, операция


----------



## Александр_100 (14 Янв 2017)

Evpatiy написал(а):


> Ой не думаю я,что потеря гибкости -это основная проблема для пожилых людей. Тк люди умирают от инсульта или от онкологии в большинстве своем .И мы с Вами чисто статистически умрем от тех же причин с наибольшей долей вероятности . Что касается примеров -знаю лично такого "дядьку" 45 лет. около 10 лет с металлом  6 "винтов" работает на стройке -стрижет арматуру  на "гильотине" У него даже интернета дома нет,чтобы сюда написать.Дом кстати тоже сам построил большей частью.


Так все правильно! Вы только не закончили мысль. Вопрос почему инсульт, почему инфаркт???? Все просто. 
1) Неправильное питание - засорение тела, сосудов и т.д.
2) Малая подвижность тела и суставов, мало двигаются, отсюда кровоснабжение плохое, питание клеток плохое. А с учетом того, что в их возрасте уже очень плохо уже обменные процессы идут, то им двигаться еще больше надо для поддержания жизни. А они на оборот сидят. У меня столько примеров пожилых они в 80 бегают по улице, спортом занимаются. Так тот дед говорит, я вот если день не пробегу, то все я чувствую как меня уже все хуже двигается.
3) Рак - неправильное питание, плохая экология.
4) Про дядьку это хороший пример.

А заниматься надо ВСЮ ЖИЗНЬ СОБОЙ - это ДА! Только в этом случаи ты будишь жить долго и не болеть. Несчастные случаи (аварии, катастрофы не в счет).
А пенсионеры что делаю? Внучков воспитывают - это хорошо, но они лишают себя возможности заниматься самой. Не обижайтесь! Но тогда вы остатки своей жизни им отдаете. И это одна из многих причин ранней смерти и плохого здоровья!
Нужно воспитывать своих детей, а когда вырастил детей, то нужно начинать жить для себя и тогда твоим детям  не придется возможно бегать вытаскивать из под вас судно. Хотя конечно икто ни от чего не застрахован. Детям и внукам помогать надо. Но у меня столько примеров, когда бабушки просто убиваются в конец и просто столько на себя берут, не знаю зачем!


----------



## La murr (14 Янв 2017)

*Александр_100, *как Вы сами говорите, энергии у Вас предостаточно.
Направьте её на собственное оздоровление!
Тогда в качестве положительных примеров Вы будете приводить не достижения мастера Шиву и Вячеслава Орлова, а собственные.
Успехов Вам!

А за бабушек не переживайте - каждый из нас проживает свою жизнь так, как считает нужным.


----------



## горошек (14 Янв 2017)

Александр_100 написал(а):


> Но у меня столько примеров, когда бабушки просто убиваются в конец и просто столько на себя берут, не знаю зачем!


Я думаю, потому, что им это нравится. Жить для внуков ( и детей ) и есть жить для себя. Для кого они тогда, если не для нас. Для моей мамы внучка была самым большим счастьем и удовольствием. И для меня так будЕт, если Бог даст.


----------



## Natky (14 Янв 2017)

Дааа, теоретик из вас так себе. Молодой и незрелый.
Но могу даже на спор - как только прижмёт по-настоящему (конечно, ни в коем случае не желаю это испытать), тут же согласитесь на всё, и это всё окажется вполне предусмотренным природой. А сейчас, думаю, всё вполне нормально, раз в походы ходите и рассуждаете о мешках в 50 кг.
И вы, Александр, так и не ответили чего вы сами собственно умеете. Или только теоретизировать, да с грамматическими ошибками?


----------



## Александр_100 (15 Янв 2017)

La murr написал(а):


> *Александр_100, *как Вы сами говорите, энергии у Вас предостаточно.
> Направьте её на собственное оздоровление!
> Тогда в качестве положительных примеров Вы будете приводить не достижения мастера Шиву и Вячеслава Орлова, а собственные.
> Успехов Вам!
> ...


Я так и делаю.



горошек написал(а):


> Я думаю, потому, что им это нравится. Жить для внуков ( и детей ) и есть жить для себя. Для кого они тогда, если не для нас. Для моей мамы внучка была самым большим счастьем и удовольствием. И для меня так будЕт, если Бог даст.


Я это понимаю и не спорю. Просто у меня на глазах много примеров и я их анализирую вот и все. Там где люди в пожилом возрасте больше собой занимаются, они дольше живут и меньше болеют.



Natky написал(а):


> Дааа, теоретик из вас так себе. Молодой и незрелый.
> Но могу даже на спор - как только прижмёт по-настоящему (конечно, ни в коем случае не желаю это испытать), тут же согласитесь на всё, и это всё окажется вполне предусмотренным природой. А сейчас, думаю, всё вполне нормально, раз в походы ходите и рассуждаете о мешках в 50 кг.


Понятно, что если совсем прижмет, то вариантов нет. Хотя тут все зависит от силы воли человека. До какой степени он может терпеть. Я год назад не ходил меду прочем совсем почти. За пол года себя на ноги поднял сам без врачей. Ну а симптомы тут это все относительно. Для кого-то уже нога заболела и и он все кричит катастрофа, а кто-то может многое терпеть и делать через силу. Мне сидеть до сих пор тяжело. Иногда сядешь на стул более менее, а иногда прямо нога отнимается, теряется прямо с неё контакт почти, подскакиваешь и делаешь упражнения.  По этому возможно другой человек с точно такими же симптомами как у меня орал бы просто и кричал меня срочно на операцию.


> И вы, Александр, так и не ответили чего вы сами собственно умеете. Или только теоретизировать, да с грамматическими ошибками?


В плане чего? Все умею и все могу!
А вы я так понимаю хорошо умеете язвить насчет ошибок! Но на меня обычно это не действует.


> Дааа, теоретик из вас так себе. Молодой и незрелый.


Я просто всю жить никогда не играю в "темные игры". Я всегда все всем говорю то, что думаю всю правду вот и все. А люди в большинстве за частую. В глаза говорят одно, на форуме пишут другое, думают третье, за глаза могут еще чего сказать. Больше всего это терпеть не могу. Я всегда стараюсь говорить так как думаю, даже если идет в разрез с общим мнение. Все что сегодня может показаться глупостью и не признаться обществом, завтра может оказаться просто гениальным. Ни кто не знает как жизнь повернется. По этому общее мнение большого количество людей не является гарантом того, что это правильный путь. Иногда ошибается 9 человек из 10, а прав оказывается один.


----------



## Natky (15 Янв 2017)

Александр, отвечать прямо на вопросы вы не умеете или не желаете, невзирая на ваши утверждения об обратном. Постоянно переходите в общие рассуждения, хотя понятно что вопросы конкретные. И очень уж вы радикальны и категоричны в своих утверждениях.
На операции с имплантами или винтами люди решаются не просто так, и точно не от желания пойти в горы с огромным рюкзаком. Поверьте, я знаю о чём говорю. И врачи не предлагают такие операции просто так.
И, например в моём случае, если бы я много лет не избегала встречи с нейрохирургом, то скорее всего всё обошлось бы малоинвазивным вмешательством. А я всё думала что пройдёт)) я же без лишнего веса, гимнастикой занимаюсь, хожу много, не поднимаю ничего и вообще веду себя очень хорошо) ещё и карипазимом усердно лечусь)) Почти восемь лет тянула. В итоге всё оказалось очень печально и очень больно.
И той же природой не предусмотрено что бы человек жил столько лет как сейчас, и делал то что делают люди сейчас.

P.S. Грамматические ошибки просто глаз режут и никак не могу на них не обращать внимания, уж извините.
И говорю в глаза и пишу в интернете одно и то же, я такая, прямая и откровенная.


----------



## Александр_100 (15 Янв 2017)

Natky написал(а):


> Александр, отвечать прямо на вопросы вы не умеете или не желаете, невзирая на ваши утверждения об обратном. Постоянно переходите в общие рассуждения, хотя понятно что вопросы конкретные. И очень уж вы радикальны и категоричны в своих утверждениях.
> На операции с имплантами или винтами люди решаются не просто так, и точно не от желания пойти в горы с огромным рюкзаком. Поверьте, я знаю о чём говорю. И врачи не предлагают такие операции просто так.
> И, например в моём случае, если бы я много лет не избегала встречи с нейрохирургом, то скорее всего всё обошлось бы малоинвазивным вмешательством. А я всё думала что пройдёт)) я же без лишнего веса, гимнастикой занимаюсь, хожу много, не поднимаю ничего и вообще веду себя очень хорошо) ещё и карипазимом усердно лечусь)) Почти восемь лет тянула. В итоге всё оказалось очень печально и очень больно.
> И той же природой не предусмотрено что бы человек жил столько лет как сейчас, и делал то что делают люди сейчас.
> ...



Я понимаю, все прекрасно. Понимаю и вас и людей. Я сам в таком положении нахожусь, как выгорите тянула восемь лет. Я тоже фактически тяну. Пока тяну уже 5 лет. И пытаюсь заниматься упражнениями и встречи с нейрохирургом я не избегал. Я ходил на консультацию. Но мне он отказал в операции. Он сказал, что пока ходишь - ходи, как ходить не сможешь, тогда сделаем. Понятно. Что возможно надо еще куда-то сходишь на консультацию, может там чего другое скажут. Лишним весом я тоже не страдаю и тяжести не таскаю. Это называется жить на вулкане и ждать когда он проснется. Вот я и пытаюсь взвешивать все за и против. Но опыт некоторых людей которые смогли избавиться от симптомов грыжи без операции не дает прекратить верить, что все возможно. Но я точно уверен, что это не просто. Очень просто. Тут не просто надо гимнастику делать, тут нужно исправить биомеханику в теле. А это очень сложно. Т.е. нужно где-то в теле увеличить подвижность каких-то суставов в определенные направления, тогда давление на нервный корешок снизится или совсем уйдет. Но где, что и как разогнуть - это определить очень трудно. И возможно я не прав и у меня ничего не выйдет и все закончится как у большинства людей. Не знаю! 
Вы уж извините если сильно так категорично отвечаю. Просто есть такая специфика в характере умею решения принимать и отстаивать, даже если не всегда 100% правильно. Но это лучше чем колебаться и в итоге ни к чему не придти. С языками я никогда не дружил. Это по наследству. У меня дедушка и мама тоже всю жизнь с ошибками пишут.

А у вас показания к операции были все эти 8 лет?


----------



## Natky (15 Янв 2017)

Александр_100 написал(а):


> А у вас показания к операции были все эти 8 лет?


Я не ходила к нейрохирургам, поэтому не знаю.  Да и хирургия тогда не такая была, страшнее чем сейчас было сдаваться. У меня был период в почти четыре года, когда я думала что грыжа куда-то делась. А она росла и доросла до 19 мм, плюс я везучая - очень широкий канал и грыжа центральная. Хирург сказал что если бы пришла сразу при последнем обострении (которое длилось два года и в итоге привело к сложной операции), то  обошлось бы без фиксации. А так я дождалась второй грыжи, аккурат в корешок, и развития нестабильности. И теперь я в комплекте с титаном и кейджами.
Так что очень советую вам пристально следить за состоянием позвоночника посредством МРТ раз в год. Чтоб потом ремонт не оказался черезчур капитальным.


----------



## горошек (15 Янв 2017)

Александр_100 написал(а):


> Там где люди в пожилом возрасте больше собой занимаются, они дольше живут и меньше болеют


Заниматься собой нужно смолоду, чтоб в старости силы были. Вот старики и возятся с внуками, чтоб молодым было когда и отдохнуть, и собой заняться. И потом, у каждого свой выбор: жить долго и нудно для себя, или чуть меньше, но для любимых и родных людей и в счастливом общении с ними. А кому судно будут подавать, никто не знает. Полно тех, кто живёт внуками и дачами и бодры и веселы до преклонных лет. А мой друг, спортсмен, ушёл в 40. И питанием, и телом занимался, и за отдыхом следил,и весельчак был. Детей не было.
А кому-то приходится и больных детей растить, с дцп, например. Где уж тут о себе думать. Моя дочь в свои 28 слабее меня. Помогаю ей всем чем могу. И жизнь отдала бы с радостью, только б была она здорова и счастлива. Но нахожу время и для гимнастики, и питаться стараюсь с умом, ну и всё остальное. Вот только сплю плохо, нервы контролировать тяжелее всего. А её болячки уносят у меня нервов гораздо больше, чем свои.


----------



## Evpatiy (15 Янв 2017)

Александр_100 написал(а):


> Я понимаю, все прекрасно. Понимаю и вас и людей. Я сам в таком положении нахожусь, как выгорите тянула восемь лет. Я тоже фактически тяну. Пока тяну уже 5 лет. И пытаюсь заниматься упражнениями и встречи с нейрохирургом я не избегал. Я ходил на консультацию. Но мне он отказал в операции. Он сказал, что пока ходишь - ходи, как ходить не сможешь, тогда сделаем. Понятно. Что возможно надо еще куда-то сходишь на консультацию, может там чего другое скажут. Лишним весом я тоже не страдаю и тяжести не таскаю. Это называется жить на вулкане и ждать когда он проснется. Вот я и пытаюсь взвешивать все за и против. Но опыт некоторых людей которые смогли избавиться от симптомов грыжи без операции не дает прекратить верить, что все возможно. Но я точно уверен, что это не просто. Очень просто. Тут не просто надо гимнастику делать, тут нужно исправить биомеханику в теле. А это очень сложно. Т.е. нужно где-то в теле увеличить подвижность каких-то суставов в определенные направления, тогда давление на нервный корешок снизится или совсем уйдет. Но где, что и как разогнуть - это определить очень трудно. И возможно я не прав и у меня ничего не выйдет и все закончится как у большинства людей. Не знаю!
> Вы уж извините если сильно так категорично отвечаю. Просто есть такая специфика в характере умею решения принимать и отстаивать, даже если не всегда 100% правильно. Но это лучше чем колебаться и в итоге ни к чему не придти. С языками я никогда не дружил. Это по наследству. У меня дедушка и мама тоже всю жизнь с ошибками пишут.
> 
> А у вас показания к операции были все эти 8 лет?


Насчет того,есть ли у вас показания проконсультируйтесь  с врачем  Касаткиным Денисом с форума.Он очень внимательно изучает снимки и дает здравые ответы по нейрохирургии


----------



## Александр_100 (15 Янв 2017)

Natky написал(а):


> Я не ходила к нейрохирургам, поэтому не знаю.  Да и хирургия тогда не такая была, страшнее чем сейчас было сдаваться. У меня был период в почти четыре года, когда я думала что грыжа куда-то делась. А она росла и доросла до 19 мм, плюс я везучая - очень широкий канал и грыжа центральная. Хирург сказал что если бы пришла сразу при последнем обострении (которое длилось два года и в итоге привело к сложной операции), то  обошлось бы без фиксации. А так я дождалась второй грыжи, аккурат в корешок, и развития нестабильности. И теперь я в комплекте с титаном и кейджами.
> Так что очень советую вам пристально следить за состоянием позвоночника посредством МРТ раз в год. Чтоб потом ремонт не оказался черезчур капитальным.


Понимаю. МРТ я и так каждый год почти делаю. У меня тоже центральные грыжи типа в корешок не давят судя по МРТ. Но нестабильность у меня уже довольно большая. Канал у меня не очень большой, стандартного размера. Наверное по этому у меня ни разу не было периода за 5 лет, чтобы я подумал о том, что что-то куда-то подевалось. Но за эти 4-го когда вы считали, что грыжи нет, вы наверное совсем себя не берегли, зарядку не делали, жили как обычно?



Evpatiy написал(а):


> Насчет того,есть ли у вас показания проконсультируйтесь  с врачем  Касаткиным Денисом с форума.Он очень внимательно изучает снимки и дает здравые ответы по нейрохирургии


Спасибо! Как сделаю в этом году последние, так выложу. Старые не хочу выкладывать. Смысл, все равно переснимать.



> Я не ходила к нейрохирургам, поэтому не знаю. Да и хирургия тогда не такая была, страшнее чем сейчас



А сейчас у вас какие ограничение в жизни и как с гибкостью? Сколько позвонков скрепили? Какие? Как давно операцию делали?

Еще бы кто-то ответил бы мне на вопрос. Точнее бы разъяснил механику движения позвонков в пояснице и в шеи. Т.е. эти позвонки находятся в разных концах позвоночника, но они завязаны очень тесно. Т.е. не поверите я знаю как, чтобы отпустило ногу и не давила грыжа в поясницы. "Нужно свернуть себе шею". Я фактически умею это делать. Там можно так повернуть, что поясница отпустит, как и не болела никогда, но это не здорово, т.к. в шеи открывается синдром и я вас скажу это и разу не лучше чем боль в ноге. И наоборот можно Снять спазм в шеи и опять будит болеть нога. Одновременно и то и другое не болит никогда! Это связано со строением позвоночника. И самое главное. Если зафиксировать в спине позвонки, то не будит ли так, что шея начнет постоянно болеть (точнее голова болеть) и уже поправить это не получится, т.к. там будит все закреплено жестко. Это все бы интересно выяснить.


----------



## Тигги (15 Янв 2017)

Александр_100 написал(а):


> Одновременно и то и другое не болит никогда! Это связано со строением позвоночника


У меня болит. Теперь и грудной добавился...


----------



## Александр_100 (15 Янв 2017)

Тигги написал(а):


> У меня болит. Теперь и грудной добавился...


Теперь это как? После операции? До операции не болело?
У меня в грудном тоже в одном позвонке болело, год после мануальщика. Я 7 месяцев поправил себе это упражнениями. Там видимо наваливался позвонок или не двигался, прямо тянуло так в этом месте в спине. Но там грыжи у меня нет. В том то и дело, что если бы не эти ощущения с болями в ноге, в остальном я полностью на 100%. Я знаю и умею как держать позвонки ровно, как подправлять если что-то где-то начинает съезжать. Но там в пояснице эти грыжи это другое.


----------



## Тигги (15 Янв 2017)

Александр_100 написал(а):


> Теперь это как? После операции? До операции не болело?


Нет, операции не было. Это я к тому что, может болеть и шейный и поясничный одновременно, у меня так.


----------



## Natky (15 Янв 2017)

Александр_100 написал(а):


> Понимаю. МРТ я и так каждый год почти делаю. У меня тоже центральные грыжи типа в корешок не давят судя по МРТ. Но нестабильность у меня уже довольно большая. Канал у меня не очень большой, стандартного размера. Наверное по этому у меня ни разу не было периода за 5 лет, чтобы я подумал о том, что что-то куда-то подевалось. Но за эти 4-го когда вы считали, что грыжи нет, вы наверное совсем себя не берегли, зарядку не делали, жили как обычно?
> 
> А сейчас у вас какие ограничение в жизни и как с гибкостью? Сколько позвонков скрепили? Какие? Как давно операцию делали?


Спина у меня никогда не болела, а почти  сразу стала плохо работать нога, хромала довольно долго, и лет мне было всего 33, на меня это сильно повлияло и свою жизнь с тех пор переменила. Послаблений не допускала. Просто поняла что я не конь. А физкультура со мной всю жизнь. И даже работу тогда сменила, чтобы не сидеть целый день и не подводить людей своими непредсказуемыми больничными. Ничего плохого не делала, а одно из последних обострений было спровоцировано стрессом, и так бывает. Да и вообще, вспоминая моменты когда меня загибало неслабо, всегда это происходило без физических причин. Когда вторая грыжа вылезла, то вообще легла нормальная, а встать уже не смогла. На вулкане, в общем.
Зафиксированы L4-L5-S1. Сейчас 8 месяцев после операции, как раньше уже писала, с каждым днём всё гибче и гибче. Хотя поначалу казалось что я останусь навечно прямая. Опять же, гибкость я сравниваю со своей давнишней гибкостью, достаточно хорошей, выше среднего.


----------



## Александр_100 (15 Янв 2017)

Тигги написал(а):


> Нет, операции не было. Это я к тому что, может болеть и шейный и поясничный одновременно, у меня так.


Понимаю, что сколько людей, столько вариантов.


Natky написал(а):


> Спина у меня никогда не болела, а почти  сразу стала плохо работать нога, хромала довольно долго, и лет мне было всего 33, на меня это сильно повлияло и свою жизнь с тех пор переменила. Послаблений не допускала. Просто поняла что я не конь. А физкультура со мной всю жизнь. И даже работу тогда сменила, чтобы не сидеть целый день и не подводить людей своими непредсказуемыми больничными. Ничего плохого не делала, а одно из последних обострений было спровоцировано стрессом, и так бывает. Да и вообще, вспоминая моменты когда меня загибало не слабо, всегда это происходило без физических причин. Когда вторая грыжа вылезла, то вообще легла нормальная, а встать уже не смогла. На вулкане, в общем.
> Зафиксированы L4-L5-S1. Сейчас 8 месяцев после операции, как раньше уже писала, с каждым днём всё гибче и гибче. Хотя поначалу казалось что я останусь навечно прямая. Опять же, гибкость я сравниваю со своей давнишней гибкостью, достаточно хорошей, выше среднего.


А у меня все "прострелы"  и ухудшения связаны только с нагрузками. Да оно последний год и в свободном состоянии болит. Но это виноват Мануальщик. 
Мало еще времени прошло после операции. А болеть та болит что либо? Я понимаю, что спину не загружаете. Сидеть долго можете?
По поводу гибкости сразу возникает вопрос у меня как у человека которые любит физику. Сейчас после фиксации понятно, что там как деревянный, т.к. тело к такому не привыкло. Понятно, что по степенно наклоняетесь и гибкость увеличивается. Вопрос в том за счет чего? Два позвонка мертвые, значит гибкость прибавится в наклоне либо за счет проворота тазобедренных суставов, либо за счет избыточной подвижности в позвонках L3, L2, L1. Как это объяснить.


----------



## Natky (15 Янв 2017)

Александр_100 написал(а):


> к.
> Мало еще времени прошло после операции. А болеть та болит что либо? Я понимаю, что спину не загружаете. Сидеть долго можете?
> По поводу гибкости сразу возникает вопрос у меня как у человека которые любит физику. Сейчас после фиксации понятно, что там как деревянный, т.к. тело к такому не привыкло. Понятно, что по степенно наклоняетесь и гибкость увеличивается. Вопрос в том за счет чего? Два позвонка мертвые, значит гибкость прибавится в наклоне либо за счет проворота тазобедренных суставов, либо за счет избыточной подвижности в позвонках L3, L2, L1. Как это объяснить.


Ничего не болит. Сижу, стою, хожу сколько угодно. Меня оперировали хирурги с золотыми руками. И возраст и состояние мои очень хорошие для реабилитации. Не у всех всё так замечательно. 
Насчёт гибкости - не знаю как Видимо за счёт того что осталось в естественном виде. Но если вспомнить мои последние два года до операции, то тогда им точно было хуже.
Про смежные сегменты, которые могут пострадать впоследствии, в курсе. Но для этого всё-таки нужны условия. Постараюсь не допустить. До операции у меня всё, кроме прооперированного сегмента, было в идеале, к счастью. За время послеоперационного ношения корсета я привыкла держать осанку. Сижу красиво, стою ровно) Гимнастика помогает с мышцами спины (и не только).  Ношение тяжестей исключила, скорее всего навсегда, у меня есть кому понести, если что. Ну и запаслась модной сумкой-тележкой, на всякий случай  Это всё важные моменты для сохранения здоровья позвоночника, точнее его оставшейся в натуральном виде части.  

Но мне непонятно - если врач не направил вас на операцию, почему вы решили что вам она нужна? Я была у нескольких на консультации, и мне только один сказал что "давайте подождём когда ноги откажут и сразу прооперируем" причём сроку он мне давал пару месяцев, все остальные говорили что нужно оперировать в плановом порядке и особо не откладывать, так как лучше не будет, в хуже уже будет только очень плохо.


----------



## Александр_100 (16 Янв 2017)

Natky написал(а):


> Ничего не болит. Сижу, стою, хожу сколько угодно. Меня оперировали хирурги с золотыми руками. И возраст и состояние мои очень хорошие для реабилитации. Не у всех всё так замечательно.
> Насчёт гибкости - не знаю как Видимо за счёт того что осталось в естественном виде. Но если вспомнить мои последние два года до операции, то тогда им точно было хуже.
> Про смежные сегменты, которые могут пострадать впоследствии, в курсе. Но для этого всё-таки нужны условия. Постараюсь не допустить. До операции у меня всё, кроме прооперированного сегмента, было в идеале, к счастью. За время послеоперационного ношения корсета я привыкла держать осанку. Сижу красиво, стою ровно) Гимнастика помогает с мышцами спины (и не только).  Ношение тяжестей исключила, скорее всего навсегда, у меня есть кому понести, если что. Ну и запаслась модной сумкой-тележкой, на всякий случай  Это всё важные моменты для сохранения здоровья позвоночника, точнее его оставшейся в натуральном виде части.
> 
> Но мне непонятно - если врач не направил вас на операцию, почему вы решили что вам она нужна? Я была у нескольких на консультации, и мне только один сказал что "давайте подождём когда ноги откажут и сразу прооперируем" причём сроку он мне давал пару месяцев, все остальные говорили что нужно оперировать в плановом порядке и особо не откладывать, так как лучше не будет, в хуже уже будет только очень плохо.



У меня к сожалению не так все красиво. Я думаю в грудном отделе тоже найдутся сегменты не совсем здоровые. Я там ничего не снимал, но я чувствую.
Осанку я и так себе выставил ровно путем растягивающих упражнений. Это просто на самом деле сделать примерно месяцев за 7.
Ношение тяжестей навсегда я врят-ли смогу исключить, т.к. у меня семья и двое детей. Их Иначе не прокормишь.
Я был только у одного хирурга. Он мне сказал, что пока можно без операции стараться жить, т.к. у вас тут очень много сегментов скреплять и если сделать тут в одном месте потом все посыпется, что-то вроде такого. Надо сделать МРТ новое и опять сходить на консультацию. Да и самому почитать, посмотреть на сколько все ухудшилось. Хотя по ощущением за год у меня не ухудшилось. Состояние не постоянное, то хуже чувствуешь себя, то лучше. Вот сейчас сижу нога гудит. А два часа назад сидеть не мог прямо сильно давило, потом пару упражнений сделал и немного снял обострение и так целыми днями. Не люблю зиму, мне дети начинают всякую заразу таскать и у меня срывается ритм мой тренировок в итоге мне худшеит. Переболел неделю с температурой, да еще и гайморит, пришлось проколоть сходить. Вообще эти инфекции они так обостряют спину и тут тренировка бесполезна. Вообще если с этой болезнью жить по режиму, питание, тренировка, сон, то можно жить с минимальным обострением. Но так не получается. Дети так не дадут.



Natky написал(а):


> Ничего не болит. Сижу, стою, хожу сколько угодно. Меня оперировали хирурги с золотыми руками. И возраст и состояние мои очень хорошие для реабилитации. Не у всех всё так замечательно.
> Насчёт гибкости - не знаю как Видимо за счёт того что осталось в естественном виде. Но если вспомнить мои последние два года до операции, то тогда им точно было хуже.
> Про смежные сегменты, которые могут пострадать впоследствии, в курсе. Но для этого всё-таки нужны условия. Постараюсь не допустить. До операции у меня всё, кроме прооперированного сегмента, было в идеале, к счастью. За время послеоперационного ношения корсета я привыкла держать осанку. Сижу красиво, стою ровно) Гимнастика помогает с мышцами спины (и не только).  Ношение тяжестей исключила, скорее всего навсегда, у меня есть кому понести, если что. Ну и запаслась модной сумкой-тележкой, на всякий случай  Это всё важные моменты для сохранения здоровья позвоночника, точнее его оставшейся в натуральном виде части.
> 
> Но мне непонятно - если врач не направил вас на операцию, почему вы решили что вам она нужна? Я была у нескольких на консультации, и мне только один сказал что "давайте подождём когда ноги откажут и сразу прооперируем" причём сроку он мне давал пару месяцев, все остальные говорили что нужно оперировать в плановом порядке и особо не откладывать, так как лучше не будет, в хуже уже будет только очень плохо.


У вас в Москве лучше мед. услуги всяко. У нас в Новокузнецке тоже такие операции делают, но даже не знаю к нашим местным я как-то не очень хочу. Хотя из соседних городов даже к нам ездят.
И сколько вы денег за операцию отдали?



Тигги написал(а):


> Нет, операции не было. Это я к тому что, может болеть и шейный и поясничный одновременно, у меня так.


Понимаю. что у всех по разному и там вариантов просто целая гора.
А у меня либо то либо другое. Я даже немного умею этим манипулировать. Я даже думаю создать здесь новую ветку, про то как люди без мануальщиков правят себе позвонки упражнениями, у кого какой опыт, по узнавать, поделиться.


----------



## Тигги (16 Янв 2017)

Александр, что Вы понимаете под словом "править" позвонки? Спазм снять?


----------



## Александр_100 (16 Янв 2017)

Тигги написал(а):


> Александр, что Вы понимаете под словом "править" позвонки? Спазм снять?


А вы ни разу не пробовали. Механизм такой. Почему болят мышцы и происходит спазм, потому, что грыжа или позвонки ущемляют нервы. Есть такое понятие как нестабильность позвоночника, когда позвонки вяка разно сдвигаются с тех мест на которых они должны стоять. Сдвижка там в в миллиметрах. Вот позвонок сдвинулся, при каких-то обстоятельствах или как говорится его заело, он не двигается нормально, при этом происходит выдавливание там грыжи или сам позвонок где-то что-то задевает и нервирует. Организм сразу ставит блокировку, глубокие мышцы сжимают позвонки и не дают им передавить спинной мозг. Эта блокировка и есть спазм мышц. Но организм не умеет сам вернуть позвонки обратно и снять спазм. Тут варианты какие. Уколы - снимаю постепенно спазм мышц, мышцы отпускают позвонки постепенно и все восстанавливается до следующего раза. Вот только следующий раз может быть практически сразу, в зависимости от того как там все разрушено. А можно поставить позвонки и снять спазмы упражнениями. Я это научился делать. В пояснице не очень получается. А вот в шею исправить вообще просто. Причем не шею крутить надо, а позвоночник. Шею не надо трогать. При этом спазмы в лопатках и плечах проходят, как не было. Я даже научился ощущать когда позвонки стоят плохо, меня сразу начинает тянуть к земле. Мне трудно держать осанку. Когда все стоит правильно, осанка сама держится, я иду по улице и даже не напрягаюсь, спина естественно стоит прямо. Но иногда чувствуешь себя хорошо и по скольку у меня характер, я не могу спокойно жить. Иду по улице, пробежался чуть чуть до светофора, чтобы успеть на зеленый. И раз позвонок сдвинулся, сразу понятно. Осанка поехала, потом за ней голова и надо исправлять. Приходишь домой и исправляешь. Просто если сразу не исправить, постепенно весь плечевой пояс в спазмах будит. И потом когда исправишь долго отходить будит. А если сразу поправил, то спазмы еще не успевают столько много образоваться. Поясницу так прямо напрямую править не очень получается. Особенно прострел в ногу. Я только умею его держать, но это усилий много надо. А самое плохое - это ночь, когда я сплю, там черте знает, что происходит с этим позвоночником и с утра приходится ремонтом заниматься.

Мануальщик он тоже ставит позвонки на место и плюс снимает блоки, чтобы позвонки двигались. Но все бы хорошо, но от его манипуляций нестабильность просто увеличивается в разы. На себе проверил. Больше не хочу!  По этому проще самому эти манипуляции проводит упражнениями. Конечно не всегда получается сразу, иногда уходит пару дней даже. Но это менее травма опасно для позвоночника и тех грыж, которые есть. 
Вопрос почему съезжают позвонки? Все просто вы криво двигаетесь. Т.е. у всех есть определенная кривая патология  в биомеханике тела, сколиоз тоже вносит лепту. Т.е. одни мышцы укорочены, другие растянуты, другие накачаны, еще другие слабые и организм он не равномерно двигается. Это легко вычислить. У каждого есть определенные позу типа удобные. Вот сижу на этот бок наклонился на диване, а это значит, что просто мышцы так натянуты, что удобно лежать, спать и т.д. на это боку. Если патологию исправить движения, то возможно давление на грыжу снизится и будит возможность жить без обострений. Но это сложно и не гарантия. Так вот эти бы мануальщик не манипуляции лучше делали, а УПРАЖНЕНИЯ ДАВАЛИ БЫ ЛЮДЯМ! ИНДИВИДУАЛЬНЫЕ УПРАЖНЕНИЯ, ДЛЯ МЕНЯ! Что мне исправить эту неправильную патологию движения. У всех она разная! А манипуляции сделал и мышцы все обратно постепенно вернули. Смысл вообще мануалить я не понимаю!


----------



## Гарри (16 Янв 2017)

Александр, пролистал вашу ветку и так и не понял. Что у вас болит то? Снимки поставьте. Делается просто, фотографируйте и сканы грузите на форум. Без снимков так и будете дальше философствовать. А со снимками врачи посмотрят, подскажут хоть что дельное...


----------



## Александр_100 (16 Янв 2017)

Гарри написал(а):


> Александр, пролистал вашу ветку и так и не понял. Что у вас болит то? Снимки поставьте. Делается просто, фотографируйте и сканы грузите на форум. Без снимков так и будете дальше философствовать. А со снимками врачи посмотрят, подскажут хоть что дельное...


Снимки выложу, обязательно. Только я хотел новые сделать. Есть старые. Но есть ли смысл в них. Может там чего поменялось.
А вы тоже грыжу вылечили сами? Или еще лечите? Или операцию сделали?


----------



## Viktoria0502 (16 Янв 2017)

Александр_100 написал(а):


> А вот в шею исправить вообще просто. Причем не шею крутить надо, а позвоночник. Шею не надо трогать. При этом спазмы в лопатках и плечах проходят, как не было. Я


Александр,расскажите подробно,как Вы это делаете,пжл.


----------



## Александр_100 (16 Янв 2017)

Я уже писал по моему где-то. Только сразу скажу, не факт что у вас именно так получится. И не факт, что с первого раза. Я только с 3-го месяца научился и пошел результат.
Делаю примерно следующее:
1) Делаем упражнение кошечка
2) Делаем упражнение скрутка лежа, голова в одну сторону крутится, ноги в лругую (хотя я не очень часто его делаю, у этого упражнение есть противопоказания).
3) Ложимся отжиматься как бы. Но ноги полностью на полу, вы держите тело только на прямых руках, таз висит, можно еще крутить тазом, смотреть то на одну пяточку, то на другу. Нужно расслабить поясницу.
4) Садимся на корточки. Только полностью. Сжимаемся в клубок как бы, чувствуем где тянет в позвоночнике, даже стараемся как бы еще с этого положения в перед потянуться. В этот момент если стоит что-то не так оно встает на место, даже хруст бывает. Или не встает, а тогда тянет в спине и надо повторить предыдущее. В какой-то момент у меня все рано встает.
5) С корточек в током положении начинаем кататься по коврику, как кувыркаться, но не кувыркаемся, просто катаемся словно лошадка качеля.
6) Встаем в полный рост и выпрямляем позвоночник потихоньку. Тянемся вверх руками, растягивая тело, пытаемся достать потолок. Руки вверх в замок, ладони смотрят в потолок, не опуская рук поднимаем плечи вверх в низ и ощущаем как разминается место где шея крепится к плечам.
Как-то так.
Я вам могу сбросить в личку ссылку где можно посмотреть последовательность правда там не такая, но там есть упражнения все. Там еще много упражнений у него. Но надо выбирать. Он йог профессиональный там много чего просто не реально делать.


----------



## Александр_100 (16 Янв 2017)

Natky написал(а):


> Спина у меня никогда не болела, а почти  сразу стала плохо работать нога, хромала довольно долго, и лет мне было всего 33, на меня это сильно повлияло и свою жизнь с тех пор переменила. Послаблений не допускала. Просто поняла что я не конь. А физкультура со мной всю жизнь. И даже работу тогда сменила, чтобы не сидеть целый день и не подводить людей своими непредсказуемыми больничными. Ничего плохого не делала, а одно из последних обострений было спровоцировано стрессом, и так бывает. Да и вообще, вспоминая моменты когда меня загибало неслабо, всегда это происходило без физических причин. Когда вторая грыжа вылезла, то вообще легла нормальная, а встать уже не смогла. На вулкане, в общем.
> Зафиксированы L4-L5-S1. Сейчас 8 месяцев после операции, как раньше уже писала, с каждым днём всё гибче и гибче. Хотя поначалу казалось что я останусь навечно прямая. Опять же, гибкость я сравниваю со своей давнишней гибкостью, достаточно хорошей, выше среднего.



А вот такое читали?
https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/24665/
Нет не думайте, я вам не в коем случаи не желаю такого. Но именно после таких прочтений, я не хочу даже думать об операции. А физику там всю доктор расписал. 
_это результат перераспределения статодинамических нагрузок на позвоночник_
Очень умная фраза мне так нравится, буду пользоваться.
Только у меня сразу вопрос возникает к врачам. Как вот это будущее перераспределение нагрузки смоделировать в твоем позвоночнике????? Т.к. без это операцию делать просто страшно! Ну я точно почти знаю, раз у меня проблема с шеей, она вылезет после фиксации поясницы - это 100% я думаю.


----------



## Natky (16 Янв 2017)

Александр_100 написал(а):


> А вот такое читали?
> https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/24665/
> Нет не думайте, я вам не в коем случаи не желаю такого. Но именно после таких прочтений, я не хочу даже думать об операции. А физику там всю доктор расписал.
> _это результат перераспределения статодинамических нагрузок на позвоночник_
> ...


Там масса нюансов конкретного организма. И вы видели какой там сильный сколиоз? Я была у мануального терапевта, в момент самого моего тяжёлого состояния  (ну или почти, так как до врача ещё нужно было дойти). Он меня два часа не знаю что делал, ничем не хрустел, при этом практически постоянно его руки были на мне. Сказал что вообще спина хорошая, если бы не тот ужасный сегмент, который всё портит. И я никогда не была сутулая или перекошенная, в здоровом состоянии конечно.
Да я очень много чего читала) Но состояние было такое, что операция оставалась единственным выходом.


Александр_100 написал(а):


> Я уже писал по моему где-то. Только сразу скажу, не факт что у вас именно так получится. И не факт, что с первого раза. Я только с 3-го месяца научился и пошел результат.
> Делаю примерно следующее:
> 1) Делаем упражнение кошечка
> 2) Делаем упражнение скрутка лежа, голова в одну сторону крутится, ноги в лругую (хотя я не очень часто его делаю, у этого упражнение есть противопоказания).
> ...


По моему мнению, вы заблуждаетесь в этих своих методах. Все знают про эти упражнения, масса из них противопоказана при наличии грыжи. Я так же их делала, чем наверняка и развила свою нестабильность. А вот пункт 5 это вообще из серии высшей фантастики)) Не считая даже того факта, что даже с минимальным обострением его невозможно сделать, просто нет сил стерпеть боль, которую оно создаёт.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (17 Янв 2017)

Natky написал(а):


> По моему мнению, вы заблуждаетесь в этих своих методах. Все знают про эти упражнения, масса из них противопоказана при наличии грыжи. Я так же их делала, чем наверняка и развила свою нестабильность. А вот пункт 5 это вообще из серии высшей фантастики)) Не считая даже того факта, что даже с минимальным обострением его невозможно сделать, просто нет сил стерпеть боль, которую оно создаёт.


Гимнастика не может быть одной на все случаи жизни.
В остром периоде одна, считай для периферии, затем подострый, затем ремиссия.
В ремиссии гимнастика есть лечебная и восстановительная, а уже затем тренировочная.
Каждое обострение - начинаем сначала.
Приведённая выше, скорее лечебная в ремиссии.
Никак её делать в остром периоде нельзя, автор даже оговорился, что с 3 месяца стал делать.


----------



## Александр_100 (17 Янв 2017)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Гимнастика не может быть одной на все случаи жизни.
> В остром периоде одна, считай для периферии, затем подострый, затем ремиссия.
> В ремиссии гимнастика есть лечебная и восстановительная, а уже затем тренировочная.
> Каждое обострение - начинаем сначала.
> ...



Согласен с вами доктор! Да - это гимнастика уже когда ремиссия. Я делать начал только через 3 месяца.
Да и каждое обострение начинаем с начало - это точно! И каждый раз стараемся не довести до обострения.


----------



## Александр_100 (17 Янв 2017)

Natky написал(а):


> Там масса нюансов конкретного организма. И вы видели какой там сильный сколиоз? Я была у мануального терапевта, в момент самого моего тяжёлого состояния  (ну или почти, так как до врача ещё нужно было дойти). Он меня два часа не знаю что делал, ничем не хрустел, при этом практически постоянно его руки были на мне. Сказал что вообще спина хорошая, если бы не тот ужасный сегмент, который всё портит. И я никогда не была сутулая или перекошенная, в здоровом состоянии конечно.
> Да я очень много чего читала) Но состояние было такое, что операция оставалась единственным выходом.
> 
> По моему мнению, вы заблуждаетесь в этих своих методах. Все знают про эти упражнения, масса из них противопоказана при наличии грыжи. Я так же их делала, чем наверняка и развила свою нестабильность. А вот пункт 5 это вообще из серии высшей фантастики)) Не считая даже того факта, что даже с минимальным обострением его невозможно сделать, просто нет сил стерпеть боль, которую оно создаёт.



Вот видите логика она понятная. Есть разные проблемы у разных людей. У вас фактически как вам доктор и сказал, вся проблема в этом сегменте, а все остальное у вас в порядке, мышцы, биомеханика и т.д. все нормально. Логично что вам операция поможет и она вам помогла. Зря вы её не сделали раньше.
У меня ситуация другая. У меня имеется перекос тела. Тоже есть сколиоз, не такой конечно как у той женщины. Но есть. Его видно не вооруженным глазом. И перекос у меня таза и мышечный дисбаланс, с которым я борюсь сам.
Я понимаю, почему считаете что я заблуждаюсь в своих метода упражнениях. Потому, что у вас нет этого опыта. У вас была другая проблема. Вам гимнастику было делать бесполезно скорее всего. А я этим упражнениями и еще много какими, я себя поддерживаю, постоянно борюсь с мышечным дисбалансом. Каждому просто свое. Я почему и говорю. Где бы найти доктора, который покажет именно для меня наилучшие упражнения. Т.е. как мне выровнить наилучшим образом дисбаланс мышц. Какие мышцы качать, какие растягивать? Именно мне. Общие упражнения мене не нужны я их знаю. Мне нужны под мою проблему! Так вот такого врача, я еще не находил. Все сразу лезут руками править позвоночник мне. А мне это не надо! Уже направили, только хуже сделали. Покажите как восстановить себя упражнениями!
По это я горю там техника занятий которую я применяю я её чисто по себя интуитивно разработал как смог,  и для кого-то другова она не подойдет. Но в моей технике все равное есть недостатки, я это чувствую, у меня не хватает знаний. Мне бы больше знаний и я себя смогу вылечить или создать хотя бы очень стойкую ремиссию!
Но доктора, который бы дал такие зная я еще не встречал либо они сами не знаю, либо не хотят говорить! Остается только ставить пчел. Внимание! Какая для меня от них польза. Они размягчают ткани в теле я это чувствую прямо. И когда все напряжения снижаются во всем теле, то появляется больше возможности что-то, как-то потянуть у себя в организме. Тело становится более податливое.
А грыжу пчелы не вылечат - тут я точно знаю и не спорю.



Natky написал(а):


> Там масса нюансов конкретного организма. И вы видели какой там сильный сколиоз? Я была у мануального терапевта, в момент самого моего тяжёлого состояния  (ну или почти, так как до врача ещё нужно было дойти). Он меня два часа не знаю что делал, ничем не хрустел, при этом практически постоянно его руки были на мне. Сказал что вообще спина хорошая, если бы не тот ужасный сегмент, который всё портит. И я никогда не была сутулая или перекошенная, в здоровом состоянии конечно.
> Да я очень много чего читала) Но состояние было такое, что операция оставалась единственным выходом.
> 
> По моему мнению, вы заблуждаетесь в этих своих методах. Все знают про эти упражнения, масса из них противопоказана при наличии грыжи. Я так же их делала, чем наверняка и развила свою нестабильность. А вот пункт 5 это вообще из серии высшей фантастики)) Не считая даже того факта, что даже с минимальным обострением его невозможно сделать, просто нет сил стерпеть боль, которую оно создаёт.



А у меня не создает 5 пункт никакой боли.
У меня боль создает сидение на стуле и в машине. У меня сразу нога отнимается. Ходить я могу сколько угодно пешком сейчас. Год назад я ходить не мог и хромал на одну ногу, перекос был просто зашкаливающий для меня. У меня ножом словно резало в ягодице Сейчас я выровнял немного себе таз и хожу легко без боли.
Сидеть приходится работа такая. В машине вот уже толком не езжу. Там вибрация, которая сразу усиливает перекос у меня в позвоночнике. Еще плюс я не могу сесть нормально в машину. У меня рост 190 см. А машины все сделаны ну максимум на 180 см. А мене надо сесть так, чтобы правильно поставить позвоночник. А я когда начал анализировать свою посадку. У меня когда я сижу, поясница, она вываливается в кресло, а она должна быть прямо, чуть вогнута во внутрь. А я так не могу сидеть, т.к. не возможно руль и кресло так отрегулировать. Приходится пешком ходить, т.к. эти поездки это только убивание позвоночника. Для работы я купил себе кресло с подставкой для ноутбука. Сижу на 10 баллов из 10.

Я даже бегать немного могу! Сейчас тут подумают, что я вообще здоровый. Нет это не так, к сожалению. По факту не бегаю. Т.к. бег эта та же вибрация, что и машина, стоит чуть неловкое движение и все позвонки сместились и сразу начинается обострение.
Мой путь  к выздоровлению - это выронить биомеханику движения, и накачать потом мышцы, чтобы они все это держали. Именно так делают люди, у кого есть положительный опыт лечения заболевания тренировками. Все кажется просто и элементарно. Но по факту все очень сложно и больно! И не знаешь чем все это закончится.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (17 Янв 2017)

Александр 100, а дайте ссылочку на Вашу тему со снимками.


----------



## Александр_100 (17 Янв 2017)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Александр 100, а дайте ссылочку на вашу тему со снимками.


Снимки я еще не выкладывал. Хочу сделать вроде как с начало новые. Есть старые, 1,5 годовой давности. Могу в принципе и их сфотать выложить.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (17 Янв 2017)

Новые. А отвес перекос, да перекос. А там небось перекос от грыжи. Не зря же нога болит.


----------



## leo1980 (19 Янв 2017)

Хорошая тема и смешная отчасти.

Смотрю вопрос фиксации позвонков в пояснице, при сколиозе 1-2 степени (перекосе, назвать можно по разному, но это уже можно сказать норма в современном мире) открыт, есть версии больных и не более.

Светлана, могли бы Вы пригласить в тему нейрохирурга, который, хотя бы одним абзацем рассказал, на сколько критичен "перекос" при фиксации, берется ли в расчет наличие "перекоса".

Спасибо


----------



## Касаткин Денис (19 Янв 2017)

leo1980 написал(а):


> Хорошая тема и смешная отчасти.
> 
> Смотрю вопрос фиксации позвонков в пояснице, при сколиозе 1-2 степени (перекосе, назвать можно по разному, но это уже можно сказать норма в современном мире) открыт, есть версии больных и не более.
> 
> ...


Сколиоз не критичен. Нормальную ось и высоту "диска" можно восстановить правильным выбором кейджа (межтеловым имплантом). В этом и идея стабилизирующих операций. Восстановить ось, раскрыть фораминальные отверстия...

Вы, я думаю (поправьте если не прав), говорите не про сколиоз, а про рефлекторный болевой мышечно-тонический синдром. Боль убрать и ось после ЛФК ФТЛ и массажа сама восстановиться...


----------



## leo1980 (19 Янв 2017)

Касаткин Денис написал(а):


> Вы, я думаю (поправьте если не прав), говорите не про сколиоз, а про рефлекторный болевой мышечно-тонический синдром. Боль убрать и ось после ЛФК ФТЛ и массажа сама восстановиться...



трудно сказать,  что я имею в виду
т.к. сколиоз 1-2 степени, перекос или мышечно-тонический синдром что именно трудно сказать.
Основной момент - ось смещена.

Я читал, что и при артрозе фасеток ось смещается.


----------



## Касаткин Денис (20 Янв 2017)

Артроз фасеток развивается при смещении оси.


----------



## Александр_100 (18 Фев 2017)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Новые. А отвес перекос, да перекос. А там небось перекос от грыжи. Не зря же нога болит.


У меня и костный сколиоз и перекос или функциональный сколиоз. Я периодически этот перекос поправляю сам упражнениями, но он все равно обратно съезжает. Как чтобы не съезжал? Вырезать грыжу? Наверное плохая идея, она всего 5 мм. Значит нужно привести в тонус мышцы, так, чтобы не съезжало. Есть мышцы, которые не работают или плохо работают. Т.к. иногда все все держится более мение нормально, но иногда прямо съезжает так, что сразу в правую ногу.



Касаткин Денис написал(а):


> Сколиоз не критичен. Нормальную ось и высоту "диска" можно восстановить правильным выбором кейджа (межтеловым имплантом). В этом и идея стабилизирующих операций. Восстановить ось, раскрыть фораминальные отверстия...
> 
> Вы, я думаю (поправьте если не прав), говорите не про сколиоз, а про рефлекторный болевой мышечно-тонический синдром. Боль убрать и ось после ЛФК ФТЛ и массажа сама восстановиться...



Но позвонки та не будут двигаться. И ладно если два нижних. А если почти всю поясницу надо болтами скручивать??? Что тогда останется у человека от подвижности? Как нагибаться, наклоняться? 
И еще где гарантия, что не произойдет мышечного перераспределения так, что потом где-то в других отделах вылезет еще хуже?
Сколько позвонков можно скрутить болтами в пояснице и подвижность боле менее будит, так чтобы жить и не замечать этого? Я понимаю, что не йогой заниматься, а просто жить и не ходить как статуя? Есть такая статистика, шкала? Например скручиваем только S1-L5 - почти не влияет на подвижность, шнурки завязывать могу без табуретки. Скрутили выше уже только с лавочкой, еще выше то только если ногу задрать наверх или надо тазобедренные суставы разрабатывать так, чтобы сгибаться.
Вообще никто не стоил модель на компьютере как работает биомеханика тела человека при повседневной жизни с разным количеством скрепленных позвонков???? Как-то это изучается? Очень хочу такую 3-D модель посмотреть!

А если еще помыслить то неплохо было бы научиться прогнозировать будущую биомеханику. Т.е. сканируют  (не знаю каким образом) тонус мышцы конкретного человека, на компьютере строят фактически точную модель биомеханики (неправильной биомеханики) человека и туже начинают виртуально вставлять ему кеджи и смотрят как изменится его жизнь и биомеханика. Да это сложная система и очень умная компьютерная программа, но у нас уже 21 век и там они даже пытаются искусственный интеллект создать и роботов, то такую программу по работе мышц и тела наверное уже пора! Вот это я понимаю прогноз на операцию человеку, а там смотри изучай видео своей будущей жизни с болтами!


----------



## doc (18 Фев 2017)

Александр_100 написал(а):


> У меня... костный сколиоз... Значит нужно привести в тонус мышцы, так, чтобы не съезжало.


А если подумать?
Сколиоз костный, а работаем с мышцами?


----------



## Natky (18 Фев 2017)

Александр_100 написал(а):


> Но позвонки та не будут двигаться. И ладно если два нижних. А если почти всю поясницу надо болтами скручивать???
> Например скручиваем только S1-L5 - почти не влияет на подвижность, шнурки завязывать могу без табуретки. Скрутили выше уже только с лавочкой, еще выше то только если ногу задрать наверх или надо тазобедренные суставы разрабатывать так, чтобы сгибаться.


У меня три зафиксировано, шнурки завязываю уже по-обычному, как раньше - на корточках. И даже имею возможность наклониться, так сказать сыммитировать здоровую)) тут уже больше дело привычки, уже давно на корточках привыкла.


----------



## Natky (18 Фев 2017)

@Александр_100, я никак не могу понять, с чего вы решили что вам нужно "всю поясницу скручивать"? Нейрохирург сказал? Или сами придумали, как наш мученик Алексей из "ужаса и т.д."?


----------



## Александр_100 (18 Фев 2017)

doc написал(а):


> А если подумать?
> Сколиоз костный, а работаем с мышцами?


С костным сколиозом ничего не сделать это понятно. Но по мимо него есть еще и вторичный смещение самих позвонков и вот ту надо с мышцами работать.



Natky написал(а):


> У меня три зафиксировано, шнурки завязываю уже по-обычному, как раньше - на корточках. И даже имею возможность наклониться, так сказать сыммитировать здоровую)) тут уже больше дело привычки, уже давно на корточках привыкла.


Вот и интересно знать механик движения со скученными позвонками. Почему умы не составят 3-D модель! Это сейчас модно. Нана технологии, научно технических прогресс. Всяких телефонов планшетов на изобретали (барахла), а реальные интересные вещи как-то не всегда продвигаются. Что я такого предложил из разряда необычного? Мне кажется все логично.



Natky написал(а):


> @Александр_100, я никак не могу понять, с чего вы решили что вам нужно "всю поясницу скручивать"? Нейрохирург сказал? Или сами придумали, как наш мученик Алексей из "ужаса и т.д."?


У меня три нижних диска грыжи в пояснице и нестабильность в этих позвонках. Причем из трех в верхнем диске даже сиквест есть небольшой. Т.е. считаем сколько позвонков скручивать? 4-ре штуки получается в случаи если все это до развалится. Сколько в пояснице остается позвонков 2-а всего, т.е. больше половины. Не очень хорошо. Это не я придумал, это к хирургу на консультация год назад ходил. Он мне сказал, что операция пока не показана, но если будит хуже, то нужно все это скреплять скорее всего.
_имею возможность наклониться, так сказать сыммитировать здоровую_
Тогда расскажите как оно ощущение?
1) С прямыми ногами до пола достаете руками?
2) Металла в теле ощущается?
3) Как вообще ощущается эта часть скованного позвоночника? С начало как было, теперь как?
4) Бегать, прыгать с этой штукой можно? Не так чтобы прямо сильно и много, но перебежать перекресток на зеленый который уже мигает, подпрыгнуть сорвать с дерева яблоко. Т.е. не профессионально спортом конечно выйти заниматься прыжками и бегом.
5) Этот вопрос конечно надо у мужчин спрашивать. 35 кг можно поднимать?
6) Коньки, лыжи, велик?
7) Как ощущение мышц, стало проще с прямой поясницей сидеть на стуле? Вообще интересно вот устал лег полу лежа как все любят, спину округлил. А там это часть позвонков не скругляется, оно как-то тянет или неприятные ощущения, раз позвонки не все срабатывают, значит там определенные мышцы не совсем срабатывают.
8) А спите как вы? На спине или на животе можно спать? Или только на боку?
9) Плавать можно?
10) Ну и на по следок какие ограничение все таки остались после установки этих болтов? 

Видите в чем дело. Если бы была 3-D модель, то можно было бы рассчитать нагрузку, которая появится в следующем позвонке, при установке такого кейджа. Т.к. это важно надо знать сколько максимально можно спину грузить. Хотя вроде говорят люди грузят некоторые и более 35 кг. Дело не в том, чтобы срывать дальше спину. Дело в возможности принести если это требуется определенную массу.
Заранее спасибо за ответы!


----------



## Natky (18 Фев 2017)

Александр_100 написал(а):


> У меня три нижних диска грыжи в пояснице и нестабильность в этих позвонках. Причем из трех в верхнем диске даже сиквест есть небольшой. Т.е. считаем сколько позвонков скручивать? 4-ре штуки получается в случаи если все это до развалится. Сколько в пояснице остается позвонков 2-а всего, т.е. больше половины. Не очень хорошо. Это не я придумал, это к хирургу на консультация год назад ходил. Он мне сказал, что операция пока не показана, но если будит хуже, то нужно все это скреплять скорее всего.
> _имею возможность наклониться, так сказать сыммитировать здоровую_
> Тогда расскажите как оно ощущение?
> 1) С прямыми ногами до пола достаете руками?
> ...


Вас скорее всего вводят в заблуждение или вы сами преувеличиваете. Если бы была нестабильность, то врач так легко вас бы не отпустил. И термины вы какие-то странные используете. Ну как можно применять слова "разболтанный", "развалиться", "вывалиться" к позвоночнику? И плюс, если реально нестабильность, то она будет только увеличиваться. То есть нельзя это оставлять без внимания.
И как бы в пояснице 5 позвонков.
Отвечаю на ваши вопросы.
1. Нет, я и раньше не могла этого сделать. Может только в детстве. И не вижу необходимости вообще в этом.
2. Нет, совершенно не ощущается.
3. Никак, просто не гнётся. Постепенно, со временем спина становится более гибкой. Это в первые месяцы заметно, потом меньше. Сейчас гибкости хватает на всё что всегда раньше делала.
4. Легко. Пока с осторожностью, всё-таки ещё года не прошло, но могу.
5. Да даже не у мужчин. Вопрос - а зачем??? зачем поднимать 35 кг? Я подняла 25 и десять лет после мучалась.
6. Велотренажёр - да. И на велосипеде смогу, просто пока зима)
7. Нормально сижу, уже на любых стульях, опираюсь на спинку. Уже даже получается сидеть на диванах и в креслах. С грамматикой у вас беда конечно)) Сначала долго не могла понять - что за полу лёжа...
Нормально лежу полулёжа. У меня диван дома вообще полулежальный) Мы такой специально купили чтоб всей семьёй можно было валяться. Вот я на нём два года не могла находиться, сейчас уже могу.

8. Как угодно сплю.
9. Конечно. А почему нет??
10. Сейчас живу в обычном режиме нормальной жизни. Например, могу за день за рулём проехать 300 км, никаких неприятных ощущений не случается.  Хожу осторожно, чтобы не подскользнуться - но так большинство делает, никому не нравится падать. Не поднимаю больше 3 кг в каждую руку. Стараюсь не поднимать)  Ну и не могу завести собаку( У меня был лабрадор, умер от старости, перед тем как меня окончательно согнуло. А собака должна быть только чёрным лабрадором, и обязательно кобелём, а они весят 50 кг, почти как я. Я того воспитала и знаю что поднимать придётся, хоть попу его в ванную затаскивать. Так что, по большому счёту, из ограничений у меня сейчас только отсутствие собаки.


----------



## Evpatiy (23 Фев 2017)

Специально для
*Александр_100*
.Положительный пример операции в долгосрочной перспективе
https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/11357/#post-303024


----------



## Александр_100 (27 Фев 2017)

Natky написал(а):


> Вас скорее всего вводят в заблуждение или вы сами преувеличиваете. Если бы была нестабильность, то врач так легко вас бы не отпустил. И термины вы какие-то странные используете. Ну как можно применять слова "разболтанный", "развалиться", "вывалиться" к позвоночнику? И плюс, если реально нестабильность, то она будет только увеличиваться. То есть нельзя это оставлять без внимания.
> И как бы в пояснице 5 позвонков.
> Отвечаю на ваши вопросы.
> 1. Нет, я и раньше не могла этого сделать. Может только в детстве. И не вижу необходимости вообще в этом.
> ...


Спасибо за ответы на вопросы! В принципе все понятно. 
_Постепенно, со временем спина становится более гибкой. Это в первые месяцы заметно, потом меньше. Сейчас гибкости хватает на всё что всегда раньше делала._
Эта фраза наверное самая ключевая в ваших ответах. Дело разумеется не стоит прямо "кровь из носа" доставать руками до пола с прямыми ногами. Дело в подвижности на бытовом ровне. Я понимаю. Просто постепенно позвоночник адаптировался и стали другие его отдел гнуться лучше. Также стали лучше работать тазобедренные суставы. Если не поднимать тяжести, то можно я думаю жить вполне нормально.
С грамматикой у меня всю жизнь проблема - это по наследству. У меня мама и дедушка с ошибками писали и пишут всю жизнь.
Зачем мне 35 кг? Мужчины поймут. Тот-же аккумулятор на 90Ач из машины вытащить он поди 25 кг весит только так. А она замерзла и надо нести его отогревать домой. На улице -30, в Сибири живу. И много еще таких моментов где нужна сила.

Значит я правильно мыслю на что должна быть направлена гимнастика у для таких больных. Вы мне фактически все подтвердили. Т.е. теоретически если путем упражнений и растяжек увеличить подвижность и гибкость в позвоночнике и главное в тазобедренных суставах, то нагрузка на поясничный отдел уменьшится. И если там еще все не так критично, что требуется срочное сшивание болтами позвонков, то эта самая гимнастика должна улучшить состояние больного. Чем я в принципе и пытаюсь  заниматься. А поясничные позвонки срастутся постепенно сами, организм сделает как надо сам.

Еще интересен такой факт. Вы правильно ходите? Т.е. когда идешь руки должны работать, а корпус должен вращаться.


Evpatiy написал(а):


> Специально для
> *Александр_100*
> .Положительный пример операции в долгосрочной перспективе
> https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/11357/#post-303024


Это радует, что в нашем городе есть хорошие хирурги! Я знаю где эта больница. Я туда ежу делать МРТ и туда ходил 1,5 года назад на консультацию к нейрохирургу, который меня отправил и сказал что пока рано резать.


----------



## Evpatiy (14 Сен 2018)

Меня крайне интересует один момент ...
Кто -нибудь видел это самое  "сращение" ,"костный блок" при  транспедикулярной фиксации поясничного отдела? 
Просто недавно один опытный рентгенолог при мне высказался о том ,что видел нечто подобное только на шейном отделе.
А на пояснице возможна только консолидация переломов самих тел,но никак не межтеловой артродез  которого так ждут  все проперированные  .
  Ну и я честно говоря тут на форуме таких "картинок" не нашел
После этого все мои представления об этом методе слегка пошатнулись.
Уважаемые Врачи и Товарищи Пациенты  ,если имеете сканы картинок с состоявшимся костным блоком -не стесняйтесь  развеять мое невежество


----------

